# doble negación (no sé nada)



## ika_verde

BUeno, supongo que esto ha sido de tema de discusión muchas veces pero quuiero preguntarlo yo:

Yo pienso que formular oraciones como esas está mal. Pero todo el mundo lo hace, y todo el mundo se entiende de esa forma. Oraciones tales como:

a) ¿No vas a ir?
b) No. Ahí se entiende que b) no va a ir, pero yo me pongo a analizar y más bien está significando aue está negando el hecho de que no va a ir. O sea, NO NO VOY A IR. hay doble negación. Y por la tan preciada regla matématica, *NEGATIVO+NEGATIVO*= POSITIVO. Osea que si va a ir.

Mi pregunta es, ¿está bien hecho?, ¿decirlo de la forma que yo considero correcta esta mal hecho?, ¿se puede de las dos?


----------



## blonfu

> En ¿no tienes frío? no estamos negando nada, simplemente introducimos el modus en la enunciación, se está esperando una respuesta negativa.


Esto lo he leído aquí: http://cvc.cervantes.es/ensenanza/biblioteca_ele/asele/pdf/06/06_0378.pdf
En el título de tu post pones "no sé nada", que siendo una doble negación no se convierte en afirmación; ocurre en otros idiomas pero no en español.
En este hilo también hacen esa pregunta: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1298241


----------



## Peterdg

A) una lengua no es matemáticas
B) en matemáticas, NEGATIVO+NEGATIVO=NEGATIVO (+=adición) pero NEGATIVO*NEGATIVO=POSITIVO (*=multiplicación)


----------



## oa2169

Hola Ika_verde: Cosas del español.

¿No tienes dinero? No, no tengo.(completo: negación +respuesta negativa)

¿Tienes dinero? No. (solo negación)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Peterdg said:


> A) una lengua no es matemáticas
> B) en matemáticas, NEGATIVO+NEGATIVO=NEGATIVO pero NEGATIVO*NEGATIVO=POSITIVO (*=multiplicación)



No es matemáticas pero si es Lógica. Yo tampoco entiendo porque en español no aplican estas reglas.

Decir que no es cierto que el coche no es              azul es decir que el coche es azul.

No sé nada significaría que sé algo por lo que sería más apropiado decir simplemente nada sé para expresar mi desconocimiento.


----------



## Peterdg

No tiene nada que ver con la lógica. Una lengua es una convención y simplemente ésta es la manera en que lo dicen en español.

En otro hilo hay alguien que dijo: "no es una doble negación; es una enfatización de la negación."

PD.
El español no es la única lengua en que existe la doble negación.


----------



## utrerana

Pues yo lo entiendo de forma más sencilla a todo lo expuesto, inclusive las alusiones a la lógica matemática. Cuando a mi me preguntan: ¿no vas a ir? va implicita la duda de si iré o no, y demandan una respuesta, y dependiendo del contecto puede ser que la respuesta sea afirmativa o no. 

¿No vas a ir?? sí, iré y si llueve, me volveré.
¿ No vas a ir?' No, no puedo, he de estudiar


----------



## clares3

Hola
Una de las más famosas máximas heredadas de los griegos: "Sólo sé que no se nada". Lleva en danza dese los tiempos de Platón (427  – 347 a. C; aunque se suele atribuir a Sócrates, que no dejó nada escrito). Todos la entendemos pese a la doble negación y, sobre todo, al carácter autorreferente: digo que sólo sé una cosa y esa es que no sé nada por lo que tampoco sé si sé esa cosa que digo saber; es como aquella de "todos los atenienses son mentirosos"... dicha por un ateniense: ¿qué quiso decir?. 
Hay aspectos misteriosos en la lógica de los sistemas culturales que, por lo visto, no nos es dado desentrañar: quien lo intenta incurre en la _hybris_ griega y los dioses lo confunden para siempre.


----------



## clevermizo

ika_verde said:


> Y por la tan preciada regla matématica, *NEGATIVO+NEGATIVO*= POSITIVO. Osea que si va a ir.




 ¿Qué regla es ésta? En serio, ¿(-2) + (-2) = 4? O sea, ¿(-4)? Estoy de acuerdo con Peterdg. Si se quiere hacer la analogía con las matemáticas (y no quiero hacerlo yo), más negación en sumatorio nos da .... pues, algo más negativo. Entonces es facil de comprender la "doble negación" simplemente como negación enfática. 

Cuando se trata de interrogación, la respuesta negativa o positiva se interpreta diferentemente a través de las lenguas. Pero muy común es interpretar la respuesta negativa a una pregunta negativa como *afirmación* de lo que fue dicho, y por eso han inventado muchas lenguas (no el castellano) respuestas especiales para negar la pregunta negativa (como en francés o el árabe).



Janis Joplin said:


> Decir que no es cierto que el coche no es              azul es decir que el coche es azul.



Sí pero esta frase tiene algo diferente: la cláusula subordinada. Subordinar es la manera en que el castellano (y muchos idiomas) niega sus oraciónes negativas. Si quiero negar "no digo nada", digo "no es que no digo nada". 

Se tiene que entender la *lógica lingüística* como algo diferente que la lógica formal de las matematicas. Pero, otra vez, si se quiere hacer una analogía, considera un momento que la oración _sujeto-predicado _como un sumatorio en que, según las reglas matemáticas, negativo más negativo nos da... más negativo. Pero, se puede entender unas expresiones como "no es...que.... X" como _funcionas matemáticas_. La funciona "no es que..." niega lo que la sigue.

Pero es mucho más simple entender la lógica lingüística como algo que tiene su propias reglas, y esas reglas varían a través de los idiomas del mundo.


----------



## ika_verde

BUeno, primero que todo, NO es _"Solo se que no se nada"_ es, precisamente, _"solo sé que nada sé"_ <--- A eso me refiero. Me parece que es correcto decir " NO sé algo." Osea, "Sé nada". 

Y no tenemos que aplicar aqui matematicas para comprender a lo que me refiero. Es simple lógica. *Y claro que el idioma tiene lógica. Por algo existe este foro, ¿no?. *

Ahora, lean lo siguiente:


- ¿Vas a ir a la fiesta de Raúl?
- NO, no voy a IR.
-¿Vas a la de Julian?
- NO voy a ninguna fiesta.

NO voy a NIGUNA fiesta. al decir "NO NINGUNA" parece que nos estuvieramos refiriendo a "ALGUNA". 

Por eso me parece que la forma correcta de decirlo es 

-NO voy a fiesta alguna.


----------



## Janis Joplin

De acuerdo contigo, todavía estoy esperando que alguien diga porque no se aplican estas reglas al español.


----------



## Everysing

ika_verde said:


> BUeno, primero que todo, NO es _"Solo se que no se nada"_ es, precisamente, _"solo sé que nada sé"_ <--- A eso me refiero. Me parece que es correcto decir " NO sé algo." Osea, "Sé nada".
> 
> Y no tenemos que aplicar aqui matematicas para comprender a lo que me refiero. Es simple lógica. *Y claro que el idioma tiene lógica. Por algo existe este foro, ¿no?. *
> 
> Ahora, lean lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> - ¿Vas a ir a la fiesta de Raúl?
> - NO, no voy a IR.
> -¿Vas a la de Julian?
> - NO voy a ninguna fiesta.
> 
> NO voy a NIGUNA fiesta. al decir "NO NINGUNA" parece que nos estuvieramos refiriendo a "ALGUNA".
> 
> Por eso me parece que la forma correcta de decirlo es
> 
> -NO voy a fiesta alguna.


Los idiomas no poseen verdadera lógica, todo uso ha nacido arbitrariamente y con que sea aceptado por una comunidad de hablantes entonces es suficiente para que se le considere "correcto". 

Por ejemplo, muchas veces los padres de hijos sordos desarrollan un idioma hogareño personal con ellos. Es bien sabido que cuando los padres siempre se dirijen al niño apuntándole con el dedo índice, muchas veces el niño interpreta ese movimiento como su nombre, por lo que cuando quiere hablar de sí mismo termina por apuntar con el dedo índice a la persona con la que está hablando. INCLUSO si apuntar a alguien es algo tan gráfico.

Entrando de lleno al tema, se han desarrollado varias formas de analizar los fenómenos que tú mencionas.

Una forma de ver a lo que se le denomina "negativos dobles" es simplemente una especie de concordancia en negatividad, de la misma manera en que algunos adjetivos concuerdan con el sustantivo que modifican.

Sé algo.
No sé nada.

El hecho de colocar el pronombre negativo "nada" hace que el verbo deba ser negado.

Lo curioso en español es que si al pronombre negativo "nada" se le coloca en posición pre-verbal, ya no se debe negar el verbo:

Nada sé.

Sólo sé que no sé nada. - Sólo sé que nada sé.

De paso, por lo tanto "*sé nada" es incorrecto. *Ellos saben nada acerca de lo de anoche. -> Ellos no saben nada acerca de lo de anoche. / Ellos nada saben acerca de lo de anoche.

Pero en español a este movimiento se le considera excesivamente formal, siendo mucho más común ponerlo después, y por tanto usando la concordancia negativa.

No tiene nada de incorrecto el usar "negativos dobles". El pensar que negativo+negativo debe dar positivo es en grave error.


----------



## Peterdg

Ya dije que un idioma no es matemáticas y tampoco necesariamente tiene que seguir las reglas lógicas que se emplean en las matemáticas.

Eso no quiere decir que no se pueda explicar lógicamente lo que pasa en español con la presunta "doble negación".
 Consideremos las siguientes frases:

No vino nadie
Nadie vino
*Vino nadie
*No vino alguien
Supongamos que la mera forma _vino_ lleva en sí un contenido semántico que implica una premisa lógica P. De la misma manera, también suponemos que la palabra _nadie _implica esta misma premisa P, pero negada; entonces ~P.

Entonces, si dices "*_Vino nadie." _efectivamente enuncias el argumento lógico: P & ~P

En matemáticas llamamos esto una *contradicción*.

Si dices "_No vino nadie_." enuncias el argumento: ~P & ~P . No es una verdad lógica pero tampoco es una contradicción.

Por lo visto, el sistema que se utiliza en español para negar el contenido semántico de un verbo, es *precediéndolo* de un _operador_ _negativo: no, nada, nadie._

Con el mismo tipo de argumentación, podemos demostrar por qué "*No vino alguien" da lugar a una contradicción lógica, o sea ~P & P.


----------



## oa2169

ika_verde said:


> BUeno, primero que todo, NO es _"Solo se que no se nada"_ es, precisamente, _"solo sé que nada sé"_ <--- A eso me refiero. Me parece que es correcto decir " NO sé algo." Osea, "Sé nada".
> 
> Y no tenemos que aplicar aqui matematicas para comprender a lo que me refiero. Es simple lógica. *Y claro que el idioma tiene lógica. Por algo existe este foro, ¿no?. *
> 
> Ahora, lean lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> - ¿Vas a ir a la fiesta de Raúl?
> - NO, no voy a IR.
> -¿Vas a la de Julian?
> - NO voy a ninguna fiesta.
> 
> NO voy a NIGUNA fiesta. al decir "NO NINGUNA" parece que nos estuvieramos refiriendo a "ALGUNA".
> 
> Por eso me parece que la forma correcta de decirlo es
> 
> -NO voy a fiesta alguna.
> .


 
Hola Ika verde:

Entiendo lo que dices, pero repito lo que te dije antes: Son cosas del idioma.

Negar una negación, es reforzar la negación: No, no voy a ir. (no va)
No voy a ninguna fiesta. (se queda sin rumbear).

¡No sé si no me estás diciendo nada! (Esto qué significaría?)


----------



## clevermizo

No es que no apliquemos lógica cuando hablamos un idioma - pero la lógica es como ya dije, la lógica propia del idioma.

"No sé nada" no me hace pensar en "sé algo" y supongo que no le hace pensar en esto a ningún hablante de castellano (sin pensar en el tema de una manera poco natural). Yo, personalmente, como crecí en los EEUU y con el inglés más fuerte, no veo nada (algo?) incorrecto con el uso normal, mientras que en mi inglés no uso "doble negación". Pero ya que el inglés no es castellano, y ya que los dos no son chino, ni japonés, podemos suponer, lógicamente, que todos estos idiomas tienen sistemas diferentes.

"No sé algo" me suena rara. Si quiero negar "no sé nada", digo "no es que no se nada." Es así simple, y esto es la lógica que es relevante en castellano. No podemos aplicar la lógica de otros idiomas, ni la lógica de las matematicas, ni la lógica de la astronomía, ni de física, ni de astrología, ni de la cocina, etc. etc. etc. a ningún idioma para reemplazar la lógica que ya posee. No hay, salvo posible ciertos foreros aquí, ningún hispanohablante de los que he conocido en mi vida, sin respecto a nivel de educación, estado social/económico, etc. que hable así con esta nueva lógica aplicada al idioma. Entonces, decir "no sé algo" en lugar de "no sé nada" no se usa en la lengua castellana, y si algo está fuera del uso de hablantes nativos, es incorrecto. El uso de hablantes nativas establece las normas y las reglas de un idioma, y el uso de hablantes educados establece las reglas formales y lo correcto o lo incorrecto. Eso es todo. Si quieren algunos cambiar las reglas del uso de un idioma, pues que escriben una redacción maravillosa de su punto de vista y la manden a la RAE.


----------



## Pinairun

Vean, por favor, las Notas de uso del DUE María Moliner:



> En los casos en que "no" precede al verbo y "nada" le sigue, no se realiza la simplificación y subsiste, *con aparente falta de lógica si se desconoce el significado etimológico de "nada"*, la duplicidad de negación. La consideración anterior es aplicable exactamente en la misma forma a "nadie, ninguno" y "jamás".


 
Sabemos que la palabra _nada_ procede del latín "res nata" (cosa nacida).
Y_ res nata_ no significa ninguna cosa.

Un saludo

EDIT: La negrita y el color rojo son cosas mías.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya se me ha adelantado Pinairun. Exactamente _(res) nata_, es "cosa existente" (evidentemente nada negativo). *Nadie* (de _nadi_ que a su vez deriva de (_homines_) _nati_, plural masculino de _natus, nata, natum_, participio de nascor, 'nacer' se usaban como sujetos u objetos directos de verbos en negativo. De ahí la aparente contradicción de la "doble" negatividad.
Por otro lado intentar aplicar la lógica formal al lenguaje humano, ya se ha intentado cientos de veces y en un grado cero del habla (por otro lado sólo posible a nivel virtual) se hallarían muchas concomitancias entre expresión lingüística y lógica formal, pero en cuanto entra lo subjetivo, las emociones, los puntos de vista, los engaños, solapamientos, substituciones, elecciones vocabulares, etc. la lógica formal no sirve para el análisis lingüístico.
Las lenguas, como ya se ha dicho, son puramente convencionales y la expresión del pensamiento puede seguir muchas vías y éstas las más de las veces no cumplen las leyes de la lógica formal. ¡Si hasta hay toda una parte de la lingüística, la estilística, que se dedica a estudiar lo ilógico del lenguaje!


----------



## ika_verde

Bueno, entonces ahora mi pregunta cambia. 
¿Es equívoco decirlo de las formas que he planteado?

Quiero decir, si yo digo _no sé cosa alguna_ ó _no sé algo_, ¿está mal dicho? 

Y otra pregunta, por ejemplo a la siguiente oración:
_No voy a ninguna fiesta._

Si le doy el significado de  _"Voy a alguna fiesta"_, ¿estaría mal hecho también?


----------



## clares3

ika_verde said:


> Bueno, entonces ahora mi pregunta cambia.
> ¿Es equívoco decirlo de las formas que he planteado?
> 
> Quiero decir, si yo digo _no sé cosa alguna_ ó _no sé algo_, ¿está mal dicho?
> 
> Y otra pregunta, por ejemplo a la siguiente oración:
> _No voy a ninguna fiesta._
> 
> Si le doy el significado de _"Voy a alguna fiesta"_, ¿estaría mal hecho también?


No creo que en el español usual quepa interpretar "no voy a ninguna fiesta" como "voy a alguna fiesta".


----------



## flljob

clares3 said:


> No creo que en el español usual quepa interpretar "no voy a ninguna fiesta" como "voy a alguna fiesta".



Porque no se trata de negar lo negado, sino de enfatizarlo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De la sección de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE:

*Doble negación: no vino nadie, no hice nada, no tengo ninguna*
  En español existe un esquema particular de negación, que permite combinar el adverbio _no _con la presencia de otros elementos que tienen también sentido negativo. 
  Los adverbios _nunca, jamás, tampoco, _los indefinidos_ nadie, nada, ninguno,_ la locución _en la/mi/tu/su vida_ y los grupos que contienen la palabra _ni_ aparecen siempre en oraciones de sentido negativo. Si estos elementos van antepuestos al verbo, este no va acompañado del adverbio de negación _no:_ *Nunca*_ voy al teatro; Él *tampoco* está de acuerdo; *Jamás* lo haré; *Nadie* lo sabe; *Nada* de lo que dice tiene sentido; *Ninguno* de ellos es actor; *En su vida* lo conseguirá; *Ni* su padre lo perdonaría_. Pero si van pospuestos al verbo, este debe ir necesariamente precedido del adverbio _no:_ _*No* voy *nunca* al teatro; Él *no* está de acuerdo *tampoco*; *No* lo haré *jamás*; *No* lo sabe *nadie*; *No* tiene sentido *nada* de lo que dice; *No* es actor *ninguno* de ellos; *No* lo conseguirá *en su vida; No *lo perdonaría* ni *su padre_. La concurrencia de esas dos «negaciones» no anula el sentido negativo del enunciado, sino que lo refuerza.


----------



## flljob

ToñoTorreón said:


> De la sección de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE:
> 
> *Doble negación: no vino nadie, no hice nada, no tengo ninguna*
> En español existe un esquema particular de negación, que permite combinar el adverbio _no _con la presencia de otros elementos que tienen también sentido negativo.
> Los adverbios _nunca, jamás, tampoco, _los indefinidos_ nadie, nada, ninguno,_ la locución _en la/mi/tu/su vida_ y los grupos que contienen la palabra _ni_ aparecen siempre en oraciones de sentido negativo. Si estos elementos van antepuestos al verbo, este no va acompañado del adverbio de negación _no:_ *Nunca*_ voy al teatro; Él *tampoco* está de acuerdo; *Jamás* lo haré; *Nadie* lo sabe; *Nada* de lo que dice tiene sentido; *Ninguno* de ellos es actor; *En su vida* lo conseguirá; *Ni* su padre lo perdonaría_. Pero si van pospuestos al verbo, este debe ir necesariamente precedido del adverbio _no:_ _*No* voy *nunca* al teatro; Él *no* está de acuerdo *tampoco*; *No* lo haré *jamás*; *No* lo sabe *nadie*; *No* tiene sentido *nada* de lo que dice; *No* es actor *ninguno* de ellos; *No* lo conseguirá *en su vida; No *lo perdonaría* ni *su padre_. La concurrencia de esas dos «negaciones» no anula el sentido negativo del enunciado, sino que lo refuerza.



Cuando yo la usé me refería a que no se trata de negar una negación. Por lo que explica la RAE es una negación única y es la manera que tiene el español de negar. Por eso me parece incorrecto decir: no vino alguien. Ya te habrás dado cuenta de que los locutores empiezan a usar ese tipo de construcciones, por hablar de la doble negación, entendida como una negación negada.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Por eso me parece incorrecto decir: no vino alguien.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como puedes ver en un post anterior:


Peterdg said:


> Con el mismo tipo de argumentación, podemos demostrar por qué "*No vino alguien" da lugar a una contradicción lógica, o sea ~P & P.


Lo siento, es una argumentación basada en la lógica formal porque el forero original insistió en compararlo con las matemáticas y quise hacerle comprender que este fenómeno no necesariamente viola las reglas de la lógica formal.

De otro lado, tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la argumentación etimológica de "nadie" para explicar el fenómeno. No dudo que "nadie" viene de "res nata" y que etimológicamente *no* significa "ninguna cosa" pero no explica por qué equivalen "no vino nadie" y "nadie vino"; en el primer caso sí necesitas el "no" y en el segundo caso ya no es necesario mientras que "nadie" es "nadie" en los dos casos con el mismo origen etimológico.

De todos modos, en mi opinión personal, como ya dije en unas de las primeras aportaciones y como también lo dijo XiaoRoel


XiaoRoel said:


> Las lenguas, como ya se ha dicho, son puramente convencionales y la expresión del pensamiento puede seguir muchas vías y éstas las más de las veces no cumplen las leyes de la lógica formal.


----------



## lukaaxx

No hay ninguna cosa rara ,ni dobles negaciones al decir en castellano "no sé nada",porque el término castellano “nada ”no es el cero matemático.
Nuestro termino "nada " procede del sintagma latino "res nata "(cosa nacida o cosa alguna existente).
Luego "no sé nada"  significa  "no sé cosa alguna"
Ej ,el profesor le pregunta al alumno :háblame de la crisis de 1929.
“No sé nada ”,contesta este.(no sé nada referente a ese tema)
Por tanto , lo absurdo seria decir "sé nada" para querer decir que ignoras todo de algo.


----------



## MroberX

No (negación) se (saber) nada (cantidad, cualidad o especificación de lo que no se sabe)
no se nada (0 información, explíquenme de que se trata)
no se todo (se algo pero no tengo la información completa)
no se + que es eso = especifica que es lo que no se sabe
no se + nada= mismo caso, especifica lo que no se sabe, en este caso mi interpretación de nada sería la de un vacio, ó 0 matemático, que por sí misma la palabra "nada" es información, no quiere decir que se deba omitir porque te está diciendo algo.


----------



## loudspeaker

Aquí nunca sucede nada. No pasa nada. Jamás pasa nada. No quiero verte jamás, etc

Mi confusa mente me dice que estoy diciendo lo contrario del que quiero decir.
Si digo eso me parece que sí sucede, pasa o veo algo. Este es un grave problema de adaptación  a la diferencia tan grande que hay con la lengua inglesa y el español. En fin, tengo que hacer volar mi imaginación.


----------



## ACQM

ika_verde said:


> Bueno, entonces ahora mi pregunta cambia.
> ¿Es equívoco decirlo de las formas que he planteado?
> 
> Quiero decir, si yo digo _no sé cosa alguna_ ó _no sé algo_, ¿está mal dicho?
> 
> Y otra pregunta, por ejemplo a la siguiente oración:
> _No voy a ninguna fiesta._
> 
> Si le doy el significado de  _"Voy a alguna fiesta"_, ¿estaría mal hecho también?



Son correctas pero quieren decir cosas diferentes:

No sé alguna cosa y por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir = Hay un dato concreto que me falta y por eso no lo entiendo.
No sé nada y por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir = Me faltan todos los datos y por eso no lo entiendo.

No voy a alguna fiesta= No voy a todas, voy a muchas pero a alguna no voy.
No voy a ninguna fiesta= Nunca voy a fiestas, me las pierdo todas.


----------



## duvija

Creo que lo dije muchas veces pero ahí va de nuevo. En los idiomas usamos metáforas. La metáfora del inglés para la negación es la del producto. La del español, es la suma. Las dos son válidas, en sus respectivos idiomas, mientras no se nos ocurra traducir palabra por palabra.

En las preguntas negativas, tanto el inglés como el español tienen problemas (la respuesta ¿es 'sí' o 'no'?) En japonés tienen una forma especial para contestar preguntas negativas. Nosotros no. 
Algunos idiomas lo tienen, otros no. 
No podemos transferir la lógica de un idioma, a otro.


----------



## gabbytaa

ACQM said:


> Son correctas pero quieren decir cosas diferentes:
> 
> No sé alguna cosa y por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir = Hay un dato concreto que me falta y por eso no lo entiendo.
> No sé nada y por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir = Me faltan todos los datos y por eso no lo entiendo.
> 
> No voy a alguna fiesta= No voy a todas, voy a muchas pero a alguna no voy.
> No voy a ninguna fiesta= Nunca voy a fiestas, me las pierdo todas.



Hola, 
Jamás usaría *no* con *alguno/alguna

Voy a alguna que otra fiesta. No voy a todas.

Sé alguna que otra cosa. No lo sé todo. Por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir.

*Saludos


----------



## ACQM

gabbytaa said:


> Hola,
> Jamás usaría *no* con *alguno/alguna
> 
> Voy a alguna que otra fiesta. No voy a todas.
> 
> Sé alguna que otra cosa. No lo sé todo. Por eso no entiendo lo que quiere decir.
> 
> *Saludos



Pues por aquí lo usamos muchas veces. Tambien, por ejemplo, podemos girar estas oraciones "A alguna fiesta, no voy"/"hay alguna fiesta a la que no voy", "Hay algunas personas a las que no quiero ver ni en pintura"="No quiero ver ni en pintura a alguna persona (en concreto)", "Hay alguna cosa que no sé"="Alguna cosa no la sé"="No sé alguna cosa"


----------



## gabbytaa

ACQM said:


> "Hay algunas personas a las que no quiero ver ni en pintura"="No quiero ver ni en pintura a alguna persona (en concreto)"




Yo diría: "No puedo ver ni en pintura a esta persona." (una persona en concreto)

Saluditos


----------



## Reyval

Conviene más en estos casos valerse del sentido común que de la lógica formal:

a) ¿No vas a ir?
b) No.
Dada la entonación de la pregunta, la función de "No" es introducir duda, más no hacer una negación. La respuesta negativa confirma ese "No" dubitativo.
Podemos usar una muletilla:
a) ¿No vas a ir?
b) *Así es*, no voy a ir.

No sé *nada* = No sé *ni una cosa* (ni una cosa = nada).


----------



## Jonno

¿Dubitativo? A mí me parece una negación bien rotunda sin lugar a dudas, que no necesita de nada más.


----------



## Señor K

El fondo del problema, creo yo, es que para expresar la negación a ese  tipo de pregunta que expresa Reyval, se diga "no" en ambos casos, cuado  debiera ser distinta, ya que el planteamiento -en estricta lógica  semántica- parece indicar lo contrario.

Suponiendo que el tipo no vaya:

a) ¿Vas a ir?
b) No.

Estamos claros hasta ahí, pero...

a) ¿No vas a ir?
b) No.

¿Cómo pueden significar lo mismo si la segunda pregunta a) pareciera ser el opuesto de la primera pregunta a)?
Lo correcto en el segundo caso debiera ser "sí", porque está coincidiendo con lo que se está preguntando:

a) ¿No vas a ir?
b) Sí (efectivamente, no voy a ir).


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> ¿Cómo pueden significar lo mismo si la segunda pregunta a) pareciera ser el opuesto de la primera pregunta a)?
> Lo correcto en el segundo caso debiera ser "sí", porque está coincidiendo con lo que se está preguntando:
> 
> a) ¿No vas a ir?
> b) Sí (efectivamente, no voy a ir).


Eso es aplicar lógica booleana al lenguaje y, como ya se ha dicho, las reglas no son aplicables.
*~(~a) = a*, puede ser muy cierto en matemáticas, pero en español no es así.
Si a la pregunta "¿No vas a ir?", respondes "Sí", el 99,9% de las personas pensará que sí vas a ir, y con ese 0,1% en contra estoy siendo muy generoso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonno

En estricta lógica no sé, pero hablando español yo no tengo ninguna duda de que ese "no" es que no va a ir. Y lo mismo creo que le pasa al 100% de las personas que no están buscando lógica, sino comunicarse en español.

Podrían encontrarse ejemplos ambiguos, pero este caso no me lo parecerá nunca.


----------



## Reyval

Jonno said:


> ¿Dubitativo? A mí me parece una negación bien rotunda sin lugar a dudas, que no necesita de nada más.


Quizá no me expliqué bien. En efecto, ese No en la pregunta hace una negación, pero una negación puesta en duda por ser una pregunta; por lo que el otro No en respuesta ratifica esa negación como verdadera.
Podríamos reducir el ejemplo a solo:
a) ¿No? = ¿Eso es un no?
b) No = Sí, eso es un no.


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Eso es aplicar lógica booleana al lenguaje y, como ya se ha dicho, las reglas no son aplicables.
> *~(~a) = a*, puede ser muy cierto en matemáticas, pero en español no es así.
> Si a la pregunta "¿No vas a ir?", respondes "Sí", el 99,9% de las personas pensará que sí vas a ir, y con ese 0,1% en contra estoy siendo muy generoso.
> Saludos.
> _



Totalmente de acuerdo. Siguen insistiendo en aplicar leyes de lógica formal a algo como un idioma... Sabemos que en japonés hay fórmulas para preguntas negativas, pero en español, no. Y tiene razón Vampiro.


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Eso es aplicar lógica booleana al lenguaje y, como ya se ha dicho, las reglas no son aplicables.
> *~(~a) = a*, puede ser muy cierto en matemáticas, pero en español no es así.
> Si a la pregunta "¿No vas a ir?", respondes "Sí", el 99,9% de las personas pensará que sí vas a ir, y con ese 0,1% en contra estoy siendo muy generoso.
> Saludos.
> _



No, si entiendo perfectamente. De hecho, uno tiende a hacer lo mismo.
Mi punto en el fondo es que es... ¿cuidado? que alguien externo no llegue a entender esa lógica, que de lógica nada tiene.
Nosotros nos entendemos, pero ¿cómo le explicas a un extranjero que dos oraciones que al leerlas se ven opuestas significan lo mismo?


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> No, si entiendo perfectamente. De hecho, uno tiende a hacer lo mismo.
> Mi punto en el fondo es que es... ¿cuidado? que alguien externo no llegue a entender esa lógica, que de lógica nada tiene.
> Nosotros nos entendemos, pero ¿cómo le explicas a un extranjero que dos oraciones que al leerlas se ven opuestas significan lo mismo?


De la misma forma que un chino trata de explicarte que a la pregunta “¿Cómo estás?”, en su idioma no se puede responder “No muy bien”, porque para ellos “no” y “muy” tienen sentidos contrapuestos.
Cada idioma con su lógica y sus reglas, y el que quiera estudiarlo y entenderlo tendrá que adaptarse a ellas.  Por lo menos yo lo veo así.
_


----------



## Jonno

Yo lo veo igual. Los idiomas son como son, como sus hablantes los hacen. Y no como a un no hablante le gustaría que fueran.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Vampiro said:


> De la misma forma que un chino trata de explicarte que a la pregunta “¿Cómo estás?”, en su idioma no se puede responder “No muy bien”, porque para ellos “no” y “muy” tienen sentidos contrapuestos.
> Cada idioma con su lógica y sus reglas, y el que quiera estudiarlo y entenderlo tendrá que adaptarse a ellas. Por lo menos yo lo veo así.
> _





Jonno said:


> Yo lo veo igual. Los idiomas son como son, como sus hablantes los hacen. Y no como a un no hablante le gustaría que fueran.



_No ni ná._

(Triple negación. Mayor afirmación, imposible).


----------



## mokka2

¿Qué sabes de esto?

Sé nada.

A mi me suena super normal.

Creo que nos obsesionamos. Es cierto que puede ser una forma poco común pero es muy probable que si hablas así a nadie se le disloque el cerebro y piense que estraño habla esta persona.


----------



## Peterdg

mokka2 said:


> ¿Qué sabes de esto?
> 
> Sé nada.
> 
> A mi me suena super normal.
> 
> Creo que nos obsesionamos. Es cierto que puede ser una forma poco común pero es muy probable que si hablas así a nadie se le disloque el cerebro y piense que estraño habla esta persona.


Pero es que es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Si el segundo término de la negacion es un término de polaridad negativa, es preciso que el primer término también lo sea. Tiene que ser "*No* sé nada".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

> Es cierto que puede ser una forma poco común pero es muy probable que si  hablas así a nadie se le disloque el cerebro y piense que estraño habla  esta persona.



No es una "forma poco común", sino que es algo que no sale de los labios de un hispanohablante nativo, al menos de la zona donde vivo. Nunca he oído a nadie (nativo) decir "Sé nada sobre eso." o "Tengo nada contra él.". Nunca. Realmente, nunca, por más que te esforcés en explicarme todos los teoremas de la disciplina llamada "álgebra lingüística".



mokka2 said:


> Creo que nos obsesionamos.



Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Ludaico

¿No nada nada?
-¡No!, no traje traje.


----------



## duvija

Se puede contestar: "Nada sé" (en cambio de 'no sé nada'). La negación va siempre antes del verbo.


----------



## Vampiro

También se puede negar usando una afirmación: "Tengo puta idea".
_


----------



## ACQM

mokka2 said:


> ¿Qué sabes de esto?
> 
> Sé nada.
> 
> A mi me suena super normal.
> 
> Creo que nos obsesionamos. Es cierto que puede ser una forma poco común pero es muy probable que si hablas así a nadie se le disloque el cerebro y piense que estraño habla esta persona.





A mí me suena súper forzado no lo he oído jamás. Lo de "Tengo puta idea" tampoco, por cierto, por aquí decimos "No tengo ni puta idea" o "Ni puta idea" o "NPI".


----------



## duvija

_¿Sabías de esto?
En absoluto._
(combinación de palabras no-negativas usadas como negación)


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> _¿Sabías de esto?
> En absoluto._
> (combinación de palabras no-negativas usadas como negación)


Sobre ese otro tema, si les interesa, pueden ver:

En absoluto 
Y también:

en su vida


----------



## Ludaico

ACQM said:


> ... no lo he oído jamás. Lo de "Tengo puta idea" tampoco, por cierto, por aquí decimos "No tengo ni puta idea" o "Ni puta idea" o "NPI".



Siempre lo oí y lo dije así. También "*no tener ni puñetera idea*" o "*no tener ni pajolera idea*". El DRAE no las recoge. Incluso, su penúltima edición tampoco recogía "puñetero, ra".


----------



## Janis Joplin

duvija said:


> Se puede contestar: "Nada sé" (en cambio de 'no sé nada'). La negación va siempre antes del verbo.



De acuerdo contigo.

*Sólo sé que nada sé.*


----------



## mokka2

Peterdg said:


> Pero es que es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Si el segundo término de la negacion es un término de polaridad negativa, es preciso que el primer término también lo sea. Tiene que ser "*No* sé nada".



Hola Peter, yo creo que no puede ser gramaticalmente incorrecto, si la RAE lo dice se lo inventaron porque es un verbo más un nombre: sé nada.


----------



## mokka2

jorge_val_ribera said:


> No es una "forma poco común", sino que es algo que no sale de los labios de un hispanohablante nativo, al menos de la zona donde vivo. Nunca he oído a nadie (nativo) decir "Sé nada sobre eso." o "Tengo nada contra él.". Nunca. Realmente, nunca, por más que te esforcés en explicarme todos los teoremas de la disciplina llamada "álgebra lingüística".
> 
> 
> 
> Bienvenido al foro.



Hola Jorge, gracias por la bienvenida. Tienes razón pero es porque te obsesionas que te suena mal, si lo dices natural puede que a mucha gente le chirríe o puede que no. Yo no le veo lógica a decir No sé nada ...


----------



## mokka2

ACQM said:


> A mí me suena súper forzado no lo he oído jamás. Lo de "Tengo puta idea" tampoco, por cierto, por aquí decimos "No tengo ni puta idea" o "Ni puta idea" o "NPI".



Tengo idea, tengo puta idea, es lo contrario de que tienes ninguna ...


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, parece que esto es cíclico: cada cierto tiempo aparece un forero nuevo (bienvenido) con estas ideas sobre la lógica aplicada a los idiomas. Los nativos no hablamos nuestro idioma usando la lógica, sino el oído, esto es bastante obvio. Y la negación en español funciona como funciona, y no de otra manera. Perdón por la perogrullada.

Un saludo


----------



## Csalrais

Como bien afirma Lurrezko (saludos, maese )  intentar aplicar lógicas de otros lenguajes, ya sea el inglés o las  matemáticas, a otro lenguaje, no tiene mucho sentido. La RAE no lo  inventó, ese era el uso en castellano desde antes de que la institución  fuese creada y así ha seguido siendo, de tal manera que igual que otros que han dado su opinión  yo no conozco a nadie (mira, otra doble negación) que diga "Sé nada" o "Tengo ninguna". 

En todo caso puedes echar un vistazo a esta respuesta para comprobar que es una característica propia de las lenguas romances y a esta otra para ver el origen de los elementos de polaridad negativa (nada, nadie, ninguno) en español.


----------



## mokka2

Hola, gracias por las respuestas.

El sábado en televisión escuché decir en una entrevista: -Tu empezaste haciendo nada. Y el anterior día un personaje de una película dijo: No tengo idea. 

https://www.facebook.com/HacerNadaTambienCansa La página tiene casi 1 millón de fans.

http://noeresmas.com/articulos/que-es-hacer-nada
http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-hacer-nada/9788415431268/2021890

Al revés:

http://www.metrolyrics.com/nada-puedes-hacer-lyrics-paulina-rubio.html

De se nada solo encuentro al revés, nada sé.


----------



## Csalrais

Me temo que frases como "nada sé" o "nada puedes hacer", de la letra de la canción, son completamente normales. Los elementos de polaridad negativa, cuando van delante del verbo, no requieren otra partícula negativa: "nada quedó en pie" o "nadie vino a la fiesta" son igual de correctos que sus equivalentes "no quedó nada en pie" y "no vino nadie a la fiesta".

Para los otros usos solo te puedo decir que cada uno es libre de escribir como desee, de la misma manera que cualquier gramático te dirá que es impropio del español expresar eso de la manera en que aparece en esos enlaces. Hay muchos otros hilos al respecto en el foro sobre la doble negación, puedes revisarlos para comprobar que la opinión de la gran mayoría de foreros es siempre la que ya han expresado otros en este hilo. Por mi parte lo dejo aquí ya que no tengo nada más que añadir.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

mokka2 said:


> Hola, gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> El sábado en televisión escuché decir en una entrevista: -Tu empezaste haciendo nada. Y el anterior día un personaje de una película dijo: No tengo idea.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HacerNadaTambienCansa La página tiene casi 1 millón de fans.
> 
> http://noeresmas.com/articulos/que-es-hacer-nada
> http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-hacer-nada/9788415431268/2021890
> 
> Al revés:
> 
> http://www.metrolyrics.com/nada-puedes-hacer-lyrics-paulina-rubio.html
> 
> De se nada solo encuentro al revés, nada sé.


Primero, en internet es posible encontrar cualquier tontería.

Segundo: en tu enlace del casodellibro, es "Hacer: ¡Nada!" Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema. Es una exclamación.

En cuanto a tu último ejemplo: si la negación precede al verbo, ya basta. Es sólo cuando el término que sigue al verbo (pospuesto al verbo) es de polaridad negativa, que es preciso que el primer término (antepuesto al verbo) también sea negativo.


----------



## mokka2

Si tiene que ver porque podría ser 'No hacer: ¡nada!'

"Yo sé nada" da 4.700.000 resultados. 

No es una tontería es como habla la gente a veces, y a toda esa gente de la página de facebook no les sonó a frase extranjera. Es poco común pero sigue la misma lógica que decir solo sé que nada sé, por esto también que si tiene sentido preguntarse si no debemos hablar así. No tienes que usar dobles negaciones para hablar en español. Lo dices con el término negativo antes del verbo y es más común, pero en alguna ocasión se dice después y nadie parece darse cuenta. En cualquier caso no es algo propio de otros idiomas. También por lo que se ve en latín la doble negación no existía.


----------



## Vampiro

mokka2 said:


> Si tiene que ver porque podría ser 'No hacer: ¡nada!'
> 
> "Yo sé nada" da 4.700.000 resultados.
> 
> No es una tontería es como habla la gente a veces, y a toda esa gente de la página de facebook no les sonó a frase extranjera. Es poco común pero sigue la misma lógica que decir solo sé que nada sé, por esto también que si tiene sentido preguntarse si no debemos hablar así. No tienes que usar dobles negaciones para hablar en español. Lo dices con el término negativo antes del verbo y es más común, pero en alguna ocasión se dice después y nadie parece darse cuenta. En cualquier caso no es algo propio de otros idiomas. También por lo que se ve en latín la doble negación no existía.


"Sólo sé que nada sé" es un absurdo, ¿ese es tu argumento?
_


----------



## Jonno

> Si tiene que ver porque podría ser 'No hacer: ¡nada!'



Podría ser "no hacer" en vez de "hacer", pero aquí el autor está usando "hacer" como un recurso literario para enfatizar que ese acto de no hacer nada debe ser activo y a propósito. Si lees la sinopsis de libro (por cierto, que en ella sí usa la expresión común "no hacer nada" ) verás que trata sobre jefes, líderes o ejecutivos que deberían delegar en sus colaboradores el trabajo técnico para dedicarse a sus funciones reales y no interferir en las de los demás.


----------



## lospazio

mokka2: Tal vez te interese leer los comentarios #16 y #17 de Pinairun y XiaoRoel, respectivamente.

Por otra parte, no es cierto que la doble negación no sea propia de otros idiomas. Existe al menos en francés e italiano.


----------



## germanbz

Creo que no tiene mucho sentido estirar esta discusión más. Si alguien no atiende a razones que una lengua es como es y como se ha formado a lo largo de la historia, que los silogismos aristotélicos o la lógica matemática no se aplican a la gramática pues podría hablarse durante´páginas y páginas. Si cualquier nativo de cualquier lengua comenzamos a buscar "inconsistencias lógicas" encontraríamos decenas pero nadie lo hace porque una lengua no es un principio físico.

Por cierto, hace media hora me he tomado un "ten*te*mpié" no un "ten*me*mpié" aunque me lo haya tomado yo.


----------



## mokka2

Gracias por los comentarios.

Yendo a la cuestión: La doble negación no es obligada en español pero en las preguntas frecuentes de la RAE se dice que cuando se niega una sola vez las palabras se deben colocar invirtiendo el orden común, se dicen al revés. 

Es poco frecuente pero en ocasiones se dice al derecho y tengo la impresión de que no se percibe como afectado o pedante, que esto es algo que solo le ocurre al que conoce como se dice que debe decirse, o a quien tiene la forma corriente tan metida en la cabeza que juzga que debe ser erróneo decirlo de otro modo.

Estas frases de ejemplo que pongo a continuación están en un contexto coloquial y creo que a la mayoría de la gente que las leyó no les sonó extraño o les chocó:

Boca es amigo de Newells - Página 2 - River Plate - La Página ...
foros.riverplate.com › ... › La Hinchada › Tribuna
15 entradas - 11 autores - 23 Abr 2007
Yo* sé nada* respecto a este... Pero hay siémpre amistades entre hinchadas y clubes incluso si son de un mismo País... Hexágonal no está en ...

ADICTAS A PUNTO ROMA | Moda | Foros Vogue
foros.vogue.es/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147905&start=286
25 entradas - 10 autores - 26 Mar 2009
Yo* sé nada* sobre novedades porque ultimamente estoy tiesa y no quiero pasar a la tienda porque me gusta todito y me dá pena no poder ...

Rumor: luis advíncula - Rumores y fichajes - Foro del RCD Espanyol
fuerzaperica.com › ... › Rumores y fichajes
22/03/2011 – Claro que si me gustaría irme a jugar a Europa, tal vez a España o a Italia, porque es uno de mis sueños, pero como te repito yo *sé nada*" ...

[PDF] 
Descargar este fichero PDF - Revistas UPB
revistas.upb.edu.co/index.php/PensamientoHumanista/article/.../228
Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Vista rápida
de J Giraldo Ramírez - 2010 - Artículos relacionados
guaracha de Daniel Santos: “yo* sé nada*, si algo pasó yo no estaba allí”. Pensemos, por ejemplo, en el entorno intelectual del Partido Liberal que con argucias ...

Las respuestas de las modelos más tontas en Youtube
meneame.net/story/respuestas-modelos-mas-tontas-youtube
25/08/2010 – Debe ser que como yo* sé nada* o casi nada... me siento más afín a las víctimas que a los verdugos. De todas formas si es un concurso de ...

E3: Tretton culpa a las desarrolladoras externas por las deficiencias ...
vandal.net › Noticias › Noticias PS3
13/07/2007 – Yo* sé nada* porque ni siquiera me interesa, pero que nadie venga a decirme que 360 es más potente que PS3 o viceversa, sin ser un ...

El murmullo de los cuerpos, a propósito del 5to Festival de Danza ...
elgangocho.org › Artículo 5to Festival Patiño
24/09/2012 – Yo* sé nada* de danza contemporánea, carezco de conocimiento sobre su valoración, pero me lanzo con algunas especulaciones, ...

Alcides Arguedas: Raza de Bronce (2-12)
portaluchile.uchile.cl/revistas/autor/arguedas/2-12.html
—¿Acaso yo* sé nada*? Estaba en mi casa esperándola desde mediodía, y vinieron ellos, los perros, y me dijo uno: "Oye, a tu mujer le ha dado algo y la metimos ...

Imac G3 333Mhz no arranca - Comunidad Macuarium
macuarium.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=341836
31/08/2011 – ... hecho de que no haga ningún ruido cuando le doy al botón exactamente qué significa?? es que tampoco os creáis que yo* sé nada* de esto, ...

[CG]Orcs Vs Humans XS 2.0 Beta 1 - Proximamente
foros.3dgames.com.ar/.../637343.cg-orcs-vs-humans-xs-2-0-beta-1- ...
13/08/2010 – Yo* sé nada* más que de GUI. ¿Entonces? Tuve que hacer los detonadores TODOS DE NUEVO. Y para hacer esto he tenido que aprender ...

En el apartado de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE se dice que no hay doble negación cuando el término que niega se antepone al verbo, Ej. *Nada sé* yo más que de GUI. 

Se afirma que debe ser así pero no porqué. Tal vez en el libro de gramática se explica porque "debe ir necesariamente".


----------



## mokka2

No se que hice que se publicó el mensaje dos veces y no pude borrar los enlaces azules.


----------



## Peterdg

mokka2 said:


> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> Yendo a la cuestión: La doble negación no es obligada en español pero en las preguntas frecuentes de la RAE se dice que cuando se niega una sola vez las palabras se deben colocar invirtiendo el orden común, se dicen al revés.
> 
> Es poco frecuente pero en ocasiones se dice al derecho y tengo la impresión de que no se percibe como afectado o pedante, que esto es algo que solo le ocurre al que conoce como se dice que debe decirse, o a quien tiene la forma corriente tan metida en la cabeza que juzga que debe ser erróneo decirlo de otro modo.
> 
> Estas frases de ejemplo que pongo a continuación están en un contexto coloquial y creo que a la mayoría de la gente que las leyó no les sonó extraño o les chocó:
> 
> Boca es amigo de Newells - Página 2 - River Plate - La Página ...
> foros.riverplate.com › ... › La Hinchada › Tribuna
> 15 entradas - 11 autores - 23 Abr 2007
> Yo* sé nada* respecto a este... Pero hay siémpre amistades entre hinchadas y clubes incluso si son de un mismo País... Hexágonal no está en ...
> 
> ADICTAS A PUNTO ROMA | Moda | Foros Vogue
> foros.vogue.es/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147905&start=286
> 25 entradas - 10 autores - 26 Mar 2009
> Yo* sé nada* sobre novedades porque ultimamente estoy tiesa y no quiero pasar a la tienda porque me gusta todito y me dá pena no poder ...
> 
> Rumor: luis advíncula - Rumores y fichajes - Foro del RCD Espanyol
> www.fuerzaperica.com › ... › Rumores y fichajes
> 22/03/2011 – Claro que si me gustaría irme a jugar a Europa, tal vez a España o a Italia, porque es uno de mis sueños, pero como te repito yo *sé nada*" ...
> 
> [PDF]
> Descargar este fichero PDF - Revistas UPB
> revistas.upb.edu.co/index.php/PensamientoHumanista/article/.../228
> Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Vista rápida
> de J Giraldo Ramírez - 2010 - Artículos relacionados
> guaracha de Daniel Santos: “yo* sé nada*, si algo pasó yo no estaba allí”. Pensemos, por ejemplo, en el entorno intelectual del Partido Liberal que con argucias ...
> 
> Las respuestas de las modelos más tontas en Youtube
> www.meneame.net/story/respuestas-modelos-mas-tontas-youtube
> 25/08/2010 – Debe ser que como yo* sé nada* o casi nada... me siento más afín a las víctimas que a los verdugos. De todas formas si es un concurso de ...
> 
> E3: Tretton culpa a las desarrolladoras externas por las deficiencias ...
> www.vandal.net › Noticias › Noticias PS3
> 13/07/2007 – Yo* sé nada* porque ni siquiera me interesa, pero que nadie venga a decirme que 360 es más potente que PS3 o viceversa, sin ser un ...
> 
> El murmullo de los cuerpos, a propósito del 5to Festival de Danza ...
> www.elgangocho.org › Artículo 5to Festival Patiño
> 24/09/2012 – Yo* sé nada* de danza contemporánea, carezco de conocimiento sobre su valoración, pero me lanzo con algunas especulaciones, ...
> 
> Alcides Arguedas: Raza de Bronce (2-12)
> www.portaluchile.uchile.cl/revistas/autor/arguedas/2-12.html
> —¿Acaso yo* sé nada*? Estaba en mi casa esperándola desde mediodía, y vinieron ellos, los perros, y me dijo uno: "Oye, a tu mujer le ha dado algo y la metimos ...
> 
> Imac G3 333Mhz no arranca - Comunidad Macuarium
> www.macuarium.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=341836
> 31/08/2011 – ... hecho de que no haga ningún ruido cuando le doy al botón exactamente qué significa?? es que tampoco os creáis que yo* sé nada* de esto, ...
> 
> [CG]Orcs Vs Humans XS 2.0 Beta 1 - Proximamente
> foros.3dgames.com.ar/.../637343.cg-orcs-vs-humans-xs-2-0-beta-1- ...
> 13/08/2010 – Yo* sé nada* más que de GUI. ¿Entonces? Tuve que hacer los detonadores TODOS DE NUEVO. Y para hacer esto he tenido que aprender ...
> 
> En el apartado de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE se dice que no hay doble negación cuando el término que niega se antepone al verbo, Ej. *Nada sé* yo más que de GUI.
> 
> Se afirma que debe ser así pero no porqué. Tal vez en el libro de gramática se explica porque "debe ir necesariamente".


Lo repito aquí para que la gente por lo menos pueda leer lo que escribes.

En cuanto al contenido: todo el mundo comete y dice tonterías en su vida así que es posible encontrar cualquier cosa si te empeñas en encontrarlo.

Eso no quiere decir que no sean errores.


----------



## Lurrezko

Creo que la fuente *las respuestas de las modelos más tontas en youtube* habla por sí sola.

Un saludo


----------



## Pixidio

En el caso de "yo sé" lo que naturalmente se le sigue es algo. Para usar nada hay que negar primero con un no.
Más que lógica, creo que en esta cuestión hay sentido común (que no es lógica): si decís yo sé se espera que sepas algo de positivo y decir "yo sé nada" viene a romper ese esquema de expectativas de tu oyente; lo que indefectiblemente lo conducirá a identificar lo que has dicho como un error. La lógica es una formalidad, al igual que la matemática. El sentido común está más difundido que la lógica y no me extrañaría que los primeros que salieron hablando español o algo que se le pareciese hayan tenido una lógica bastante diferente a la mía y sin embargo un sentido común más "común".  Y la doble negación existe en todos los romances (habría que preguntar si también existía en latín).

No tengo ni la más recóndita idea de porqué será así pero lo es.


----------



## Pixidio

Lurrezko said:


> Creo que la fuente *las respuestas de las modelos más tontas en youtube* habla por sí sola.
> 
> Un saludo



jajajaaa y yo esforzándome por esbozar una respuesta... Es que últimamente estoy perdiendo mi sutileza.


----------



## mokka2

El comentario completo sobre el vídeo de las modelos:

"Yo no me reiría de una persona que no sabe quién es confucio... Hace unos meses en "password", había un tío que se cabreó la de dios, porque la que era su compañera no supo contestar "marte", cuando él dijo "planeta" "rojo". En cambio el muy gañán se cabreó aún más(supongo que con el programa) porque le tocó la palabra "flema" y no sabía que era... íntentaban tranquilizarlo y quitarle hierro al asunto, pero la imagen que dio en la tele(en mi opinión claro) fue de gañán.

Una cosa es no saber cosas, y otra distinta como afrontes la situación. Si no sabes algo, pues ya está no lo sabes y punto... quizá inventando quedas peor... y quizá crees que sabes algo y estás equivocado... o quizá te ríes de alguien que no sabe algo(o en ese momento no cae) y tú sabes menos aún(no lo digo por tí, estoy generalizando)...

Debe ser que como yo *sé nada* o casi nada... me siento más afín a las víctimas que a los verdugos.

De todas formas si es un concurso de belleza supongo que con ser bonita y saber estar(cosa que en realidad a mi me parece ya en si mismo humillante) debería ser suficiente, si alguna quiere demostrar lo que realmente es o sabe, que se presente a otro tipo de concursos.."

Pues eso, que si alguien tiene el libro de gramática de la RAE, porque en las preguntas frecuentes dice que no debe ser así pero no porqué.


----------



## mokka2

El libro de gramática de la RAE está en la red gratis. Tiene 1024 páginas.

"48.1.3a Los indefinidos negativos (nada, nadie, ninguno, etc.) y otras expresiones que se les asimilan exigen un elemento negativo delante del verbo cuando aparecen en posición posverbal: No vino nadie; Sofía no dijo nada a nadie en ningún momento; Nadie movió un dedo por mí. En todos estos casos se interpreta una sola negación, de forma que las unidades subrayadas establecen una suerte de concordancia con la palabra negativa que precede al verbo. La expresión negativa preverbal no es optativa (*Vino nadie). 

48.1.3b La negación preverbal que los indefinidos negativos exigen cuando ocupan posiciones posverbales (No vino nadie ~ *Vino nadie), la rechazan, sin embargo, en posición preverbal en el español general actual (*Nadie no vino). Se obtiene así la llamada alternancia negativa: No vino nadie ~ Nadie vino; No le interesa a ninguno ~ A ninguno le interesa. Se dan más detalles sobre esta alternancia en § 48.3" 

(...)

Dice que tiene que ser así pero no da alguna razón. No puede ser que es un error gramatical decir le interesa a ninguno.  


En esta página de consejos gramaticales aconsejan no usar la doble negación http://www.deperu.com/abc/gramatica/3834/es-adecuado-decir-no-vino-nadie-o-nadie-vino


----------



## Vampiro

mokka2 said:


> En esta página de consejos gramaticales aconsejan no usar la doble negación http://www.deperu.com/abc/gramatica/3834/es-adecuado-decir-no-vino-nadie-o-nadie-vino


Acabo de perder miserablemente mi tiempo viendo ese link y sólo refuerza y explica lo que dice la RAE.  No entiendo tu punto.
Si quieres hablar como el maestro Yoda, allá tú, estás en pleno derecho de hacerlo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mokka2

Me pareció curioso e interesante que una página de consulta general, mayoritaria, que es para todo el mundo, aconseje evitar la doble negación (algo que no hace el libro de gramática de la RAE):

[La concurrencia de esas dos "negaciones" no anula el sentido negativo del enunciado, sino que lo refuerza; aunque también es innecesario el empleo de una doble negación, pues resulta redundante la expresión negativa.

 Ejemplo:

Es mejor decir "nadie vino a la reunión", que "no vino nadie a la reunión".

Es mejor decir "Nunca fui al cine", que " no he ido al cine nunca".]

Si es como Yoda porque él dice las frases al revés. Mi punto es que puedes decirlo al revés o al derecho que creo que no darás la impresión de hablar como Yoda, que casi nadie pensará que lo dices de una forma diferente.

Viene mucho más en el libro de gramática de la RAE pero solo copié la parte que creo es esencial.


----------



## Umboopa

Separemos los hechos de las opiniones

Hechos:

1. La doble negación según la lógica universal es una afirmación (si tú dices: "no estoy haciendo nada", estás diciendo que estás haciendo algo).
2. En Español es costumbre, y la RAE lo admite, utilizar la doble negación como enfatización de la negación.
3. Todo idioma tiene dos vertientes: una práctica, es un instrumento para comunicarnos; y otra cultural, es una manifestación de una cultura, de una historia, de un pueblo, de una nación o conjunto de naciones, etc.

Opinión:

1. Yo defiendo que se evite la doble negación, a sabiendas de que es una opinión minoritaria.
2. Es una opinión minoritaria porque la mayoría de la gente o bien no ha reparado en ello (estos creo que son la mayor pare de los casos), o bien no le parece un tema importante, o bien prioriza las razones histórico-culturales por encima de la lógica.
3. Yo en este caso doy prioridad a la lógica. Para mí las leyes de la lógica están por encima de la RAE, aunque es cierto que los idiomas, aunque tienen una base lógica, no siempre respetan esta, al contrario de lo que ocurre con las matemáticas o la informática.


----------



## Jonno

Los idiomas no son lógicos: están repletos de irregularidades, excepciones y caminos inextricables para llegar a resultados inesperados.


----------



## Peterdg

Bienvenido a los foros.

Si te interesa el aspecto lógico de la doble negación, te dejo este enlace donde explico que la "doble negación" no necesariamente es ilógica.

Estás confundiendo una lengua viva con la métalengua que se utiliza para describir fenómenos matemáticos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para matemática, la precisión escalofriante con la que resucita este hilo cada dos años.

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Para matemática, la precisión escalofriante con la que resucita este hilo cada dos años.
> 
> Un saludo


Alguna regularidad hay que haber. ¡Sí señor!


----------



## duvija

Unmboopa: (bienvenido al foro y aquí se viene mi explicación):

Un idioma es un idioma. Las razones 'histórico-culturales' son lo único que determina lo que se habla en cada zona del mundo.

Y no mezclen la lógica formal con la lógica de cada idioma. No hay ni la más mínima razón por la que deban coincidir. ¿De dónde salió esto?

Me tiene harta lo de la 'doble negación'. Ni siquiera existe. Es como discutir 'el doble verbo' o alguna cosa parecida. Las negaciones, en español, se apilan y chau. Nadie discutiría un 'doble adjetivo' y se reirían si alguien dice que cada sustantivo puede llevar un solo adjetivo, o se anularían entre sí. Me imagino tu cara si alguien te da algún argumento de este tipo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hace mucho tiempo vi una película inglesa cuyo argumento no recuerdo, pero sí recuerdo este fragmento delicioso para los que estudien la "lógica del idioma": 

En todo pueblo hay un loco o un tonto, para el caso daría igual.
Como en este pueblo inglés llamémoslo W., ha habido un crimen, la policía está interrogando al loco (o tonto, _segual)_

-¿Ha vivido _toda su vida_ en W.?
-Todavía no.

Un saludo, Kx.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Hace mucho tiempo vi una película inglesa cuyo argumento no recuerdo, pero sí recuerdo este fragmento delicioso para los que estudien la "lógica del idioma":
> 
> En todo pueblo hay un loco o un tonto, para el caso daría igual.
> Como en este pueblo inglés llamémoslo W., ha habido un crimen, la policía está interrogando al loco (o tonto, _segual)_
> 
> -¿Ha vivido _toda su vida_ en W.?
> -Todavía no.
> 
> Un saludo, Kx.


----------



## ukimix

Me pregunto si habrá un programa de software que diferencie noes expletivos de los que no lo son. Eso mostraría que el lenguaje sí tiene una lógica, sólo que no es la que la mayoría conoce.


----------



## duvija

ukimix said:


> Me pregunto si habrá un programa de software que diferencie noes expletivos de los que no lo son. Eso mostraría que el lenguaje sí tiene una lógica, sólo que no es la que la mayoría conoce.



Bueno, cada lenguaje TIENE una lógica, pero no es la misma para todos los idiomas, razón por la cual no estoy de acuerdo con Chomsky. No hay 'lógica universal', ni mucho menos. Y esas lógicas no tienen por qué ser la lógica formal matemática. Ese es el problema para todos los programas de análisis, que pretenden igualar las contradicciones.


----------



## ukimix

duvija said:


> Bueno, cada lenguaje TIENE una lógica, pero no es la misma para todos los idiomas, razón por la cual no estoy de acuerdo con Chomsky. No hay 'lógica universal', ni mucho menos. Y esas lógicas no tienen por qué ser la lógica formal matemática. Ese es el problema para todos los programas de análisis, que pretenden igualar las contradicciones.



Bueno, de hecho, la idea de que los lógicos quieran igualar las contradicciones deforma su trabajo (hay lógicas especialmente creadas para permitir contradicciones, ¿sabías?). La lógica formal se hace a sabiendas de que no existe algo como la lógica universal. Lo que un lógico hace es crear modelos que tienen un contexto de aplicación; pero fuera de ese contexto no valen. Eso no significa que no puedan crear modelos que reproduzca el funcionamiento de nuestro lenguaje, al menos por partes. Y tampoco que no puedan crear un modelo matemático que imite lo que ocurre con el no expletivo. Y menos aún que esa doble negación, como negación enfática, no tenga lógica. Y si tiene lógica, probablemente se puede modelar.

(Quizá @Sibutlasi o @swift  sepan algo sobre algún programa que diferencie los noes expletivos.)


----------



## duvija

Es que estudié demasiado 'linguistic logic', 'philosophy of language' e ainda mais como para hartarme de unas cuantas cosas. Pero sí, se puede modelar, con programas que incluyan discrepancias, entropía y 'observer' de física cuántica. Por ahora no vi ninguno terminado. (John Goldsmith trabaja en eso, pero hace un tiempito que no leo nada de él).


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> Es que estudié demasiado 'linguistic logic', 'philosophy of language' e ainda mais como para hartarme de unas cuantas cosas. Pero sí, se puede modelar, con programas que incluyan discrepancias, entropía y 'observer' de física cuántica. Por ahora no vi ninguno terminado. (John Goldsmith trabaja en eso, pero hace un tiempito que no leo nada de él).



Alguna vez cacé un libro llamado "A Natural History of Negation" de Laurence Horn. ¿Vendrá por ahí la cosa?


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Alguna vez cacé un libro llamado "A Natural History of Negation" de Laurence Horn. ¿Vendrá por ahí la cosa?



Que yo recuerde, Horn no llega hasta lo que se está estudiando ahora, vía computadora por supuesto. Voy a buscarte más información.
Yo trabajé con Horn en una monografía que me publicaron sobre _'en tu vida'_ como un NPI.


----------



## ukimix

No, Horn no habla de eso en ese libro.


----------



## Umboopa

Hola a todos, gracias por vuestra bienvenida. La vedad es que pensé que no me iba a contestar alguien (notes que evito en lo posible la doble negación), por eso quizá mi correo fue un poco rudo. Habéis escrito aquí algunas cosas interesantes que no yo no sabía, cuando tenga tiempo de leerlas detenidamente y analizarlas seguiré escribiendo para seguir defendiendo mi postura (resulta que situación familiar y laboral actual hace que escribir aquí sea casi un lujo). De momento retiro aquello de "lógica universal" de los hechos y lo traslado al aparatado de opiniones. El tema de la "lógica universal" no está tan claro como yo pensaba.

Un saludo, hta otra.


----------



## Vampiro

O como decimos en Chile: "¡Y dale con que las gallinas mean!"
_


----------



## Jonno

> notes que evito en lo posible la doble negación


¿Y nadie te dijo que hablas o escribes raro? Porque, por lógico que te resulte, no suenas natural evitando la doble negación artificialmente.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> O como decimos en Chile: "¡Y dale con que las gallinas mean!"
> _


Sí, ése es Vampiro de vuelta. Confirmado.


----------



## ukimix

Razones que puede tener un forero para hacer una pregunta sobre algo que ha sido discutido en un hilo:

- Porque no todos tienen el mismo nivel de lectura, y no teniéndolo... vuelve y surge la duda.
- Porque en los hilos siempre hay posiciones encontradas, y a veces los foreros tienen dudas sobre cuál de las posiciones es la más acertada.
- Porque un forero nuevo no tiene la menor idea de cuál es un, ejem..., 'forero reputado' y cúal un 'forero notavo', de modo que no puede usar eso como criterio para guiarse.

Yo creo que la gente no nace aprendida. Si un estudiante pregunta algo, *incluso luego de haber leído la explicación*, esa pregunta es importante; porque indica que la lectura no resolvió su duda, inclusive en el caso en que la lectura de hecho sí contenía la solución. (A menos que uno crea que, como educador o como persona que puede orientar, solo está ahí para decir verdaderas, y no para molestarse en explicar a los que están por debajo de un estandar que separa a unas personas de otras).

Por lo demás, y aunque mucho se vocee que el foro es un complemento de un diccionario, estos hilos son dialógicos (cosa que un diccionario no es, pero un foro sí); es justamente el sitio en el que puedes ventilar lo que no comprendes bien. Y naturalmente, hablar frente a alguien que tiene una duda, de lo mucho que uno tiene que repetir algo que ya dijo antes en su trayectoria de años, pues obviamente desestimula la intención de preguntar. No es nada que le ayuda a alguien... Para continuar con el _off topic_.


----------



## Cbes

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya se me ha adelantado Pinairun. Exactamente _(res) nata_, es "cosa existente" (evidentemente nada negativo). *Nadie* (de _nadi_ que a su vez deriva de (_homines_) _nati_, plural masculino de _natus, nata, natum_, participio de nascor, 'nacer' se usaban como sujetos u objetos directos de verbos en negativo. De ahí la aparente contradicción de la "doble" negatividad.
> Por otro lado intentar aplicar la lógica formal al lenguaje humano, ya se ha intentado cientos de veces y en un grado cero del habla (por otro lado sólo posible a nivel virtual) se hallarían muchas concomitancias entre expresión lingüística y lógica formal, pero en cuanto entra lo subjetivo, las emociones, los puntos de vista, los engaños, solapamientos, substituciones, elecciones vocabulares, etc. la lógica formal no sirve para el análisis lingüístico.
> Las lenguas, como ya se ha dicho, son puramente convencionales y la expresión del pensamiento puede seguir muchas vías y éstas las más de las veces no cumplen las leyes de la lógica formal. ¡Si hasta hay toda una parte de la lingüística, la estilística, que se dedica a estudiar lo ilógico del lenguaje!



Creo que aquí está el meollo de la cosa, si en vez de usar "nada" usamos "cosa existente", la cosa cambia, deja de haber doble negación (aunque personalmente considero que no es doble negación).
Saludos


----------



## macame

Umboopa said:


> Opinión:
> 
> 1. Yo defiendo que se evite la doble negación, a sabiendas de que es una opinión minoritaria.
> 2. Es una opinión minoritaria porque la mayoría de la gente o bien no ha reparado en ello (estos creo que son la mayor pare de los casos), o bien no le parece un tema importante, o bien prioriza las razones histórico-culturales por encima de la lógica.
> 3. Yo en este caso doy prioridad a la lógica. Para mí las leyes de la lógica están por encima de la RAE, aunque es cierto que los idiomas, aunque tienen una base lógica, no siempre respetan esta, al contrario de lo que ocurre con las matemáticas o la informática.



Creo que te estás olvidando de lo más importante, para que haya comunicación emisor y receptor deben utilizar y entender el mismo código, con lo cual si tú te inventas un nuevo código lo más probable es que tu mensaje no sea entendido por nadie.


----------



## Lurrezko

macame said:


> , con lo cual si tú te inventas un nuevo código lo más probable es que tu mensaje no sea entendido por nadie.



Pero como dos negaciones se anulan, _que tu mensaje no sea entendido por nadie_ quiere decir que lo entenderá todo el mundo. 

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Digamos, esto no es español normal. No es que no se entienda, pero no suena 'lógico'  Lo tuve que releer un par de veces.
Copio y pego:

_La vedad es que pensé que no me iba a contestar alguien..._


----------



## Janis Joplin

_La verdad es que pensé que no me iba a contestar alguien... _

Al leer eso me surgen dos peguntas: ¿quien en particular? y ¿finamente te contestó o no?

Cuando estudiaba preparatoria mi maestro de Lógica me dijo que la doble negación convertía lo que quería decir en afirmación.  Y no, no estaba hablando de lógica formal.  Así que durante años creí lo que él me enseñó. Mi primera intervención en este hilo, hace años, lo refleja.  

*Poco después, leer las aportaciones que se han sumado en este hilo, con mente abierta y con la intención de aprender, me hicieron cambiar de opinión.* 

La lógica de los idiomas es otra cosa. Aplicar la lógica formal a un idioma dificulta su entendimiento y aprendizaje. Un ejemplo muy común lo podemos observar en lo que hacen las personas que son lógicas y analíticas por naturaleza cuando tratan de traducir de un idioma a otro.  La mayoría de ellas lo hacen absolutamente literales y el resultado son expresiones que, de tan poco naturales que resultan, apenas se entienden, cuando podrían expresar la idea que ese conjunto de palabras les da y decirlo como hablan cotidianamente.

_By the way_ = por el camino.  Afirmaba un ingeniero que conocí y que podía resolver todos los problemas de cálculo que yo no puedo pero le era imposible entender porque el significado de esa frase es a propósito.


----------



## Vampiro

Tienes razón, Duvi... parece traductor de Google en un mal día.
Los dejo.
Me avisaron de la resurrección de este hilo.  Pensé que se trataba de algo nuevo.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Umboopa

Cbes said:


> Creo que aquí está el meollo de la cosa, si en vez de usar "nada" usamos "cosa existente", la cosa cambia, deja de haber doble negación (aunque personalmente considero que no es doble negación).
> Saludos


Reconozco que no sé mucho de etimología, pero yo siempre he creído que "nada" (independientemente de su etimología), es equivalente a "no algo". Por lo tanto si dices "no estoy haciendo nada", estarías diciendo "no estoy haciendo no algo", con lo cual sí que habría doble negación.



Janis Joplin said:


> _La verdad es que pensé que no me iba a contestar alguien... _
> 
> Al leer eso me surgen dos peguntas: ¿quien en particular? y ¿finamente te contestó o no?
> 
> Cuando estudiaba preparatoria mi maestro de Lógica me dijo que la doble negación convertía lo que quería decir en afirmación.  Y no, no estaba hablando de lógica formal.  Así que durante años creí lo que él me enseñó. Mi primera intervención en este hilo, hace años, lo refleja.
> 
> *Poco después, leer las aportaciones que se han sumado en este hilo, con mente abierta y con la intención de aprender, me hicieron cambiar de opinión.*
> 
> La lógica de los idiomas es otra cosa. Aplicar la lógica formal a un idioma dificulta su entendimiento y aprendizaje. Un ejemplo muy común lo podemos observar en lo que hacen las personas que son lógicas y analíticas por naturaleza cuando tratan de traducir de un idioma a otro.  La mayoría de ellas lo hacen absolutamente literales y el resultado son expresiones que, de tan poco naturales que resultan, apenas se entienden, cuando podrían expresar la idea que ese conjunto de palabras les da y decirlo como hablan cotidianamente.
> 
> _By the way_ = por el camino.  Afirmaba un ingeniero que conocí y que podía resolver todos los problemas de cálculo que yo no puedo pero le era imposible entender porque el significado de esa frase es a propósito.




Bueno, veo que me he quedado solo. Tal vez, con el tiempo, llegaré como tú a cambiar de opinión, de momento leeré con respeto a personas cultas y trataré de aprender de ellas. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de las expresiones, pero creo que no es aplicable a la doble negación. Seguro que la lógica formal no es aplicable en bloque a los idiomas, pero pienso que en el caso de la doble negación se puede aplicar sin problemas, otra cosa es que lo consideréis o no adecuado.



duvija said:


> Unmboopa: (bienvenido al foro y aquí se viene mi explicación):
> 
> Un idioma es un idioma. Las razones 'histórico-culturales' son lo único que determina lo que se habla en cada zona del mundo.
> 
> Y no mezclen la lógica formal con la lógica de cada idioma. No hay ni la más mínima razón por la que deban coincidir. ¿De dónde salió esto?
> 
> Me tiene harta lo de la 'doble negación'. Ni siquiera existe. Es como discutir 'el doble verbo' o alguna cosa parecida. Las negaciones, en español, se apilan y chau. Nadie discutiría un 'doble adjetivo' y se reirían si alguien dice que cada sustantivo puede llevar un solo adjetivo, o se anularían entre sí. Me imagino tu cara si alguien te da algún argumento de este tipo.




Pues sí que puede ocurrir que un adjetivo se contradiga con el sustantivo desde un punto de vista lógico: imagínate que te digo que he visto un bajito alto. También ocurre con los adverbios, por mi tierra se dice mucho: "normalmente siempre llega tarde"; aclárate, o "normalmente" o "siempre", las dos cosas a la vez son imposible ¿O no? Vale que el sentido general se entiende, pero también se entiende si pongo "vurro" y no se permite.



Jonno said:


> ¿Y nadie te dijo que hablas o escribes raro? Porque, por lógico que te resulte, no suenas natural evitando la doble negación artificialmente.




Ya sé que suena raro, pero eso es porque la costumbre en español es utilizar la doble negación. Es a lo que estamos habituados. Para los hablantes de otros idiomas, el ingles, por ejemplo, suena raro, e incluso es signo de incultura y de poca formación (no estoy diciendo que sea tu caso, no me malinterpretéis,solo digo que es lo que sucede en otros idiomas).


----------



## ukimix

Umboopa said:


> Bueno, veo que me he quedado solo. Tal vez, con el tiempo, llegaré como tú a cambiar de opinión, de momento leeré con respeto a personas cultas y trataré de aprender de ellas...



De eso se trata. Bienvenido siempre que tengas una duda o un nuevo argumento sobre el tema.


----------



## Jonno

Umboopa said:


> Ya sé que suena raro, pero eso es porque la costumbre en español es utilizar la doble negación. Es a lo que estamos habituados. Para los hablantes de otros idiomas, el ingles, por ejemplo, suena raro, e incluso es signo de incultura y de poca formación (no estoy diciendo que sea tu caso, no me malinterpretéis,solo digo que es lo que sucede en otros idiomas).



Es que realmente no es una doble negación. Eso es lo que debe quedar claro y el punto a partir del cual investigar. En este foro ya se ha explicado, no tienes que ir muy lejos para informarte.

Y no debe importarte que a un inglés le suene raro o le parezca signo de incultura, sino lo que opina la gente que habla tu mismo idioma. Empeñarte en hablar diferente es una opción, como quien escribe con la "k" en vez de "qu" y cosas parecidas, pero eso no implica que esa opción sea correcta o adecuada, y el que puede parecer inculto eres tú por mucho que expliques "no, es que lo digo así porque es lo lógico"


----------



## Umboopa

Jonno said:


> Es que realmente no es una doble negación. Eso es lo que debe quedar claro y el punto a partir del cual investigar. En este foro ya se ha explicado, no tienes que ir muy lejos para informarte.
> 
> Y no debe importarte que a un inglés le suene raro o le parezca signo de incultura, sino lo que opina la gente que habla tu mismo idioma. Empeñarte en hablar diferente es una opción, como quien escribe con la "k" en vez de "qu" y cosas parecidas, pero eso no implica que esa opción sea correcta o adecuada, y el que puede parecer inculto eres tú por mucho que expliques "no, es que lo digo así porque es lo lógico"




En eso tienes razón, lo mejor es utilizar la doble negación, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ella, con el fin de no parecer un bicho raro. Quizá en el futuro la legua evolucione en la línea contraria, o quizá no, pero de momento, las cosas están así 



ukimix said:


> De eso se trata. Bienvenido siempre que tengas una duda o un nuevo argumento sobre el tema.



Gracias 



Lurrezko said:


> Pero como dos negaciones se anulan, _que tu mensaje no sea entendido por nadie_ quiere decir que lo entenderá todo el mundo.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso es exactamente lo que que yo pienso.



swift said:


> Sobre ese otro tema, si les interesa, pueden ver:
> 
> En absoluto
> Y también:
> 
> en su vida



Interesante, gracias, pero me temo que de momento tengo suficiente con este hilo.



Jonno said:


> Los idiomas no son lógicos: están repletos de irregularidades, excepciones y caminos inextricables para llegar a resultados inesperados.


 
Estamos de acuerdo en que están repletos de irregularidades, excepciones, dobles sentidos, ironía, pero... ¿Realmente estás dispuesto a afirmar que los idiomas están *absolutamente* desprovistos de lógica? ¿De verdad lo crees?



ukimix said:


> Razones que puede tener un forero para hacer una pregunta sobre algo que ha sido discutido en un hilo:
> 
> - Porque no todos tienen el mismo nivel de lectura, y no teniéndolo... vuelve y surge la duda.
> - Porque en los hilos siempre hay posiciones encontradas, y a veces los foreros tienen dudas sobre cuál de las posiciones es la más acertada.
> - Porque un forero nuevo no tiene la menor idea de cuál es un, ejem..., 'forero reputado' y cúal un 'forero notavo', de modo que no puede usar eso como criterio para guiarse.
> 
> Yo creo que la gente no nace aprendida. Si un estudiante pregunta algo, *incluso luego de haber leído la explicación*, esa pregunta es importante; porque indica que la lectura no resolvió su duda, inclusive en el caso en que la lectura de hecho sí contenía la solución. (A menos que uno crea que, como educador o como persona que puede orientar, solo está ahí para decir verdaderas, y no para molestarse en explicar a los que están por debajo de un estandar que separa a unas personas de otras).
> 
> Por lo demás, y aunque mucho se vocee que el foro es un complemento de un diccionario, estos hilos son dialógicos (cosa que un diccionario no es, pero un foro sí); es justamente el sitio en el que puedes ventilar lo que no comprendes bien. Y naturalmente, hablar frente a alguien que tiene una duda, de lo mucho que uno tiene que repetir algo que ya dijo antes en su trayectoria de años, pues obviamente desestimula la intención de preguntar. No es nada que le ayuda a alguien... Para continuar con el _off topic_.




Gracias, estoy aquí para aprender, y la verdad es que estoy descubriendo bastantes cosas que no sabía.


----------



## swift

@Umboopa:

¿No se te hace más fácil entender “no” como una partícula de pre-negación y “nada”, “nadie”, “apenas”, “ningún, ninguno, ninguna” como partículas de negación principal?


----------



## Umboopa

swift said:


> @Umboopa:
> 
> ¿No se te hace más fácil entender “no” como una partícula de pre-negación y “nada”, “nadie”, “apenas”, “ningún, ninguno, ninguna” como partículas de negación principal?




Lo siento, pero no me convence esa teoría.



ukimix said:


> Bueno, de hecho, la idea de que los lógicos quieran igualar las contradicciones deforma su trabajo (hay lógicas especialmente creadas para permitir contradicciones, ¿sabías?). La lógica formal se hace a sabiendas de que no existe algo como la lógica universal. Lo que un lógico hace es crear modelos que tienen un contexto de aplicación; pero fuera de ese contexto no valen. Eso no significa que no puedan crear modelos que reproduzca el funcionamiento de nuestro lenguaje, al menos por partes. Y tampoco que no puedan crear un modelo matemático que imite lo que ocurre con el no expletivo. Y menos aún que esa doble negación, como negación enfática, no tenga lógica. Y si tiene lógica, probablemente se puede modelar.
> 
> (Quizá @Sibutlasi o @swift  sepan algo sobre algún programa que diferencie los noes expletivos.)



Luego, estamos admitiendo que hay contradicción. La vedad es que no sabía que había programas para permitir contradicciones, pero a mi juicio eso no demuestra nada (algo), se pueden crear programas para lo más absurdo, por ejemplo, se puede crear un programa que cada vez que escribas gato entienda perro, pero un perro y un gato seguirán sin ser lo mismo.



Vampiro said:


> O como decimos en Chile: "¡Y dale con que las gallinas mean!"
> _




Je, je, en pueblo dicen: "y dale Perico al torno"


----------



## Jonno

Umboopa said:


> ¿Realmente estás dispuesto a afirmar que los idiomas están *absolutamente* desprovistos de lógica? ¿De verdad lo crees?


¿Yo he dicho tal cosa?


----------



## Umboopa

duvija said:


> Digamos, esto no es español normal. No es que no se entienda, pero no suena 'lógico'  Lo tuve que releer un par de veces.
> Copio y pego:
> 
> _La vedad es que pensé que no me iba a contestar alguien..._



Quizá lo más adecuado sería que no es "idiomático", ya que en español lo habitual es la doble negación. Es como en inglés: para decir no tengo ni idea, ellos dicen "I have no idea", "I don´t have any idea", es correcto desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero suena raro, nadie lo utiliza, no es "idiomático". En mi caso es incluso peor porque ni siquiera es correcto, gramaticalmente hablando, según la gramática de la RAE, cuyos preceptos alguien citó más atrás. Sin embargo, es la postura en la que creo, dicho sea con humildad, ya que no soy ninguna (alguna) autoridad en la materia.


----------



## Umboopa

Jonno said:


> ¿Yo he dicho tal cosa?


Bueno, dijiste (copio y pego):

*Los idiomas no son lógicos*: están repletos de irregularidades, excepciones y caminos inextricables para llegar a resultados inesperados.


----------



## Jonno

Si algo no es negro no quiere decir que sea blanco. Lo de "absolutamente" lo has añadido tú.


----------



## ukimix

No me quedo tranquilo con tu duda, Umboopa. La dificultad que tienes, (tal vez ahora ya la ves), no tiene que ver con lo que tú crees acerca de la doble negación tal y como ocurre en nuestros lenguajes naturales (español, chino, francés), sino más bien con lo que crees acerca de la lógica formal y la matemática. Hablemos entonces un poco de lógica y no de lingüística. Concretamente crees que en matemática una doble negación equivale a una afirmación. Bien, en términos simples no existe ninguna regla, axioma o ley que sea válida en todos los sistemas formales creables. La doble negación [A≡~(~A)] no es válida, por ejemplo, en las lógicas intuicionistas; tampoco lo es el principio del tercer excluido (o p es verdadera o lo es no p). Las lógicas paraconsistentes, útiles, por ejemplo para imitar el comportamiento de la memoria humana, admiten la generación de contradicciones, por lo que no admiten el principio de no contradicción (no pueden ser verdaderas al mismo tiempo p y no p).

En lógica clásica estas leyes eran consideradas leyes del pensamiento; y esta idea era muy afín a la idea de que la mente humana funciona de acuerdo con algunas leyes _universales _que se aplican en todos los pensamientos. Pero no hay tal. Allá por el siglo XIX surgieron las geometrías no ecludianas que, en términos simples, sumieron a toda la matemática en una severa crisis de fundamentos: en ellas, es posible o trazar más de una paralela por un punto exterior a una recta (la hiperbólica) o incluso no es posible trazar ninguna (la de Rieman). Como todos creían, hasta ese momento que por una recta pasaba una y sólo una paralela, la demostración de que esas otras geometrías alternativas eran tan verdaderas como la tradicional geometría euclidiana puso a todos los matemáticos muy nerviosos. Surgieron entonces movimientos como el logicismo, el formalismo y el intuicionismo, todos, en mayor o menor medida, con la intención de explicar cómo era posible que tres afirmaciones contradictorias fueran verdaderas.

Luego llegamos a entender que toda verdad tiene un contexto de aplicación en el cual ella es válida. Así, por ejemplo, la idea de que no se puede trazar una recta por un punto exterior a ella es válida en una geometría de Riemman, pero no en la euclidiana. Pero las investigaciones sobre el lenguaje adelantadas en el siglo XX nos permitieron ir un paso más allá y comprender que no se trata sólo de las verdades que se pueden enunciar en un lenguaje, sino de algo más básico, del significado de los términos de un lenguaje. En términos simples hoy sabemos que el significado de un término se define en su uso; o en otras palabras, un término puede tener un significado en un contexto y no tener ningún sentido en absoluto fuera de ese contexto de aplicación.

Y eso vale incluso para los signos matemáticos. Así por ejemplo el significado del signo '+', en el marco de un sistema formal, viene definido por una interpretación que se hace de él cuando se crea el sistema formal que lo contiene. Es decir, no hay significados absolutos: el concepto de igualdad puede significar una cosa en artimética, otra en lógica difusa, y otra en el discurso que alguien le hace a otro pidiendo que se le resarza por algo que le hicieron. Son, si lo quieres ver así, tres lenguajes diferentes, cada uno con sus propias reglas y significados.

Ahora bien, en efecto, tampoco se puede afirmar que el lenguaje natural no sea lógico, sin más. Para entenderlo puedes emplear una figura que hoy nos es familiar: la del programa de computador. Hoy en día tenemos programas para todo: el programa que te permite seleccionar la música que quieres de los portales que quieres, el que le permite al niño dibujar con el dedo sobre la pantalla, etc. Bueno, un programa es justo eso, un sistema formal: tiene un lenguaje al que se la ha definido una semántica (significados de cada término) y una sintaxis (una reglas de combinación de signos que dicen qué es correcto decir con ese lenguaje y qué no lo es). Y el programa está diseñado para que te ofrezca el servicio que tú deseas. Así puedes ordenar que te hagan un sistema formal que haga tales y cuales operaciones, como también, por ejemplo, en las ciencias duras se adopta la geometría que más le sirve a una determinada teoría (no es cierto que el espacio exterior se curve, sino que es más fácil explicar lo que pasa con los fenómenos físicos en la teoría de la relatividad si se adopta una geometría en la que un plano se curva de cierta manera). Como quien dice: uno puede poner un negocio de lógica formal con el anuncio: "Diganos qué lógica necesita y nosotros se la creamos"; lo mismo para la geometría, y en general, es el negocio: "Díganos que programa necesita y se lo diseñaremos".

Lo que resulta posible hoy o imaginable, es crear un programa al que se le introduzcan oraciones de un lenguaje natural con dobles negaciones y distinga entre noes expletivos (decorativos o de énfasis que no se pueden interpretar como operadores lógicos) y noes no expletivos u operativos, (que sí se pueden interpretar como operadores lógicos). Ese programa contendría la lógica de la doble negación en lenguaje natural. De todos modos, incluso si no es posible crear tal programa, la mente humana puede hacer la distinción. Está entrenada para ello y cuando lo hace, la identificación no es arbitraria.

Espero te sea útil. Saludo.


----------



## swift

Umboopa said:


> Lo siento, pero no me convence esa teoría.


¿Y te molestaría decirnos por qué?

Dado que en español “no” puede cumplir dos funciones:

La de negación total: _No tengo palabras para agradecerte._
La de negación parcial: _No conozco a nadie en Boloña._
La segunda partícula de negación debe de ser la negación principal en aquellos enunciados en que el verbo se enmarca dentro de dos partículas negativas:

Tamara se dijo que aquél era el hombre más guapo que había visto en su vida, y no *(pre-negación)* encontró a nadie *(negación principal: conjunto vacío)* con quien compararte.1

Pero la buena intención de Indalecio era tan obvia que Isabel de la Hoz [...] no *(pre-negación)* sintió deseo alguno *(negación principal: conjunto vacío)* de enfrentarse a Indalecio o de negarle el contenido de su buena intención.2

1 Grandes, Almudena. _Los aires difíciles._ Barcelona: Tusquets, 2002.

2 Pombo, Álvaro. _Una ventana al norte._ Barcelona: Anagrama, 2004.


----------



## Lurrezko

Umboopa said:


> Eso es exactamente lo que que yo pienso.



Duvija habla más arriba de que en japonés existe una forma específica de responder que sí a preguntas negativas. No hace falta ir tan lejos: en islandés, en esos casos se responde _jú_, frente al _já_ habitual. En catalán, la misma partícula que usamos (negada) en formas negativas (_res_), la usamos en formas positivas: a solas, y dependiendo del contexto, tanto puede significar *nada* como *algo*. En euskera, usan la palabra _baietz_ para significar *que sí*: _baietz esan du_ (ha dicho que sí). Literalmente, sí-no: ha dicho sí-no.

Lo que quiero decir es que cada idioma gestiona este asunto de diferentes maneras, y en muchos casos haciendo caso omiso de la lógica formal, que ya tiene acomodo en otras disciplinas. Aprender idiomas, y de familias distintas, te serviría para librarte de estas ideas erróneas, créeme.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Otro elemento interesante para la discusión (a ver si queda más claro lo que explicaba sobre la pre-negación):

Comparemos:


> Todo esto lo supimos después, del mismo modo que ignorábamos aquella tarde del 18 de julio la irreversibilidad de la revuelta de África, puesto que a las pocas horas de producirse, cuando en la península *apenas* *(adverbio de pre-negación: marca de atenuación)* sabíamos *nada* *(adverbio de negación principal: conjunto vacío atenuado)*, los sublevados ya habían fusilado al general Romerales, comandante militar de Melilla, y a varios jefes y oficiales que no habían sabido ser compañeros según el concepto de compañerismo contenido en el comunicado del general Mola.1


Frente a:


> —Ten cuidado, mi amor, mira que puede pasarte algo y no quiero enviudar antes de casarme...
> Gustavo le sonrió:
> —Mi amor...
> —Anda. Llámame por teléfono *apenas* *(conjunción temporal)* sepas *algo* *(pronombre indefinido: cantidad indeterminada)*.
> Gustavo le lanzó un beso, y desapareció hacia los ascensores.2


1 Olaizola, José Luis. _La guerra del general Escobar._ Barcelona: Planeta, 1990.

2 Donoso, José. _Donde van a morir los elefantes._ Madrid: Alfaguara, 1995.


----------



## duvija

Como te dijeron (y muchos por acá saben un montón y se toman el tiempo para darte ejemplos válidos), cada idioma tiene su lógica propia. Tuve la suerte de estudiar en un lugar donde era obligatorio hacer 3 años de un idioma no indo-europeo. Pavada. A todos nos pasó que en algún momento, y por más mente abierta que queríamos mantener, largábamos un "¡esto es imposible! nadie puede razonar así" y de inmediato recordábamos a Galileo (aunque no es seguro que él haya dicho lo que es tan famoso). 
Me dediqué al maya yucateca y todavía me asombra. Sigo diciendo 'no puede ser...', pero es.

Hay cosas realmente disparatadas en cada idioma, si lo analizamos desde el punto de vista de otro  -error muy común en gente que estudia esto. Por eso es que tenemos que cuidarnos. Los seres humanos podemos darle razón a estructuras aparentemente imposibles. Puedo darte millones de ejemplos, pero confío en que me creas.

Lo de la doble negación salta siempre con nativos del español que estudian algo de inglés. Es inevitable. Para eso es bueno ver algo de 'adquisición de lenguaje'. Curiosamente, los niños de habla hispana aprenden la negación en su propio idioma, claro, con mucha más facilidad que los de habla inglesa. Digamos que los niños de habla inglesa tienden a usar 'doble negativo' más a menudo y más tarde que los de habla hispana.
También hay estudios de pidgin y creoles, pero esos son más dudosos. El idioma más 'poderoso' puede tener más influencia que el menor.

En fin, que sería bueno que leyeras todo lo que hay en este foro sobre el tema, y podemos volver a charlar cuando tengas ganas. Lo que no te recomiendo es que hables un idioma diferente al de tus vecinos, porque la comunicación puede fallar. Y si falla la comunicación ...


----------



## Sibutlasi

ika_verde said:


> <...>
> 
> Yo pienso que formular oraciones como esas está mal. Pero todo el mundo lo hace, y todo el mundo se entiende de esa forma. Oraciones tales como:
> 
> a) ¿No vas a ir?
> b) No. Ahí se entiende que b) no va a ir, pero yo me pongo a analizar y más bien está significando aue está negando el hecho de que no va a ir. O sea, NO NO VOY A IR. hay doble negación. <...>



Cuando una *pregunta* tiene como foco su propia polaridad (positiva/negativa), como ésta es dicotómica (es *sí* o *no;* en el sistema de polaridad propiamente dicho no hay _tertium quid_, aunque fuera de él podamos responder _quizás, probablemente, etc._), desde un punto de vista lógico da igual preguntar _¿Vas a ir?_ que preguntar _¿No vas a ir?_ [Naturalmente, las afirmaciones correspondientes son contradictorias]. Por la naturaleza de la polaridad, ambas preguntas equivalen a _¿Vas a ir *o* no vas a ir?_ En ambos casos se solicita al oyente mínimamente un _sí_ o un _no_, y éste puede responder a ambas* indistintamente* con cualquiera de esos llamados 'adverbios' de polaridad (cf. A: _¿Vas a ir?_ B: _Sí/No_. A: _¿No vas a ir?_ B: _Sí/No_.)

Sin embargo, hay una diferencia conversacional (pragmática) entre preguntar _¿Vas a ir?_ (la pregunta más 'económica', y por tanto la opción 'no marcada') y preguntar _¿No vas a ir?_ (una opción más 'costosa', puesto que añade un _no_, y por tanto 'marcada'). La primera pregunta es neutra: no presupone nada respecto a la respuesta. En cambio, la segunda no es neutra, sino que expresa la presuposición de que el oyente puede *no* ir (contra lo que el hablante considera como conducta 'normal' y esperable en general) y lo que le pide al oyente es que confirme dicha presuposición o no. Si el oyente responde _No_, la confirma; si responde _Sí,_ la desconfirma.

*No* es apropiado, pues, considerar el _No_ de b) como una negación de la oración de a), sino únicamente como una *confirmación* de uno de los valores de polaridad posibles, pero aún sin fijar, en la interrogativa polar a), y la razón es una razón *lógica* (y perdónenme los escépticos en cuanto al valor de la lógica como herramienta de análisis de las lenguas naturales), a saber, que *no es posible negar una pregunta cuyo foco es su propia polaridad. *No es posible porque la negación es una *función proposicional* que toma como argumentos proposiciones e *invierte* su polaridad (y con ella su valor de verdad), pero no puede ser aplicada a algo que *no* tiene un valor de polaridad fijado y por tanto no es una proposición, ni tiene valor de verdad. [Las preguntas de tipo polar, por definición, no tienen como valor de polaridad más que una *variable* (cuyo 'rango de variación' es Booleano, podría definirse como {+positivo, -positivo}) que el que responde a la pregunta debe evaluar. Si el valor elegido es [+positivo], el valor por defecto o 'no marcado', no es necesario añadir signo alguno (e.g., _sí_) salvo que además de polaridad positiva haya que expresar énfasis; si el valor elegido es [-positivo], marcado, será necesario expresar audiblemente una negación (_no_, en este caso)].

Eso es exactamente lo que ocurre con preguntas como _¿Vas a ir?,_ _¿No vas a ir?_ o _¿Vas a ir o no? _Ninguna tiene un valor de polaridad (sólo una variable aún sin valor), ninguna es una proposición, ninguna tiene valor de verdad, y ninguna puede ser negada. No hay, pues, en ese pequeño diálogo que propone el OP 'doble negación' en absoluto, y, a los efectos de lo que pregunta, no era necesario volver a la cuestión de las 'dobles negaciones', los términos de 'polaridad negativa', etc. que se dan en las oraciones declarativas (que, naturalmente, sí expresan proposiciones). En ese pequeño diálogo, el _No._ de b), que actúa como foco de la respuesta, sólo proporciona el valor de polaridad, negativo en este caso, que quedaba inespecificado en la pregunta a), cuyo foco era, a su vez, el valor del componente de polaridad. Por eso, b) es una respuesta apropiada a la pregunta a).

S.


----------



## Umboopa

Jonno said:


> Si algo no es negro no quiere decir que sea blanco. Lo de "absolutamente" lo has añadido tú.



Está bien, entonces deduzco que estás de acuerdo con que alguna lógica han de tener las lenguas, aunque esta sea imperfecta o peculiar ¿no?

De todas maneras si yo digo que los pingüinos no son mamíferos, creo que se entiende que me refiero a que NINGÚN pingüino es mamífero; o si no debería decir que por lo general no son mamíferos o que a veces no son mamíferos, etc. Tu frase era bastante contundente, sin matices.



swift said:


> ¿Y te molestaría decirnos por qué?
> 
> Dado que en español “no” puede cumplir dos funciones:
> 
> La de negación total: _No tengo palabras para agradecerte._
> La de negación parcial: _No conozco a nadie en Boloña._
> La segunda partícula de negación debe de ser la negación principal en aquellos enunciados en que el verbo se enmarca dentro de dos partículas negativas:
> 
> Tamara se dijo que aquél era el hombre más guapo que había visto en su vida, y no *(pre-negación)* encontró a nadie *(negación principal: conjunto vacío)* con quien compararte.1
> 
> Pero la buena intención de Indalecio era tan obvia que Isabel de la Hoz [...] no *(pre-negación)* sintió deseo alguno *(negación principal: conjunto vacío)* de enfrentarse a Indalecio o de negarle el contenido de su buena intención.2
> 
> 1 Grandes, Almudena. _Los aires difíciles._ Barcelona: Tusquets, 2002.
> 
> 2 Pombo, Álvaro. _Una ventana al norte._ Barcelona: Anagrama, 2004.



Para empezar en la primera frase hay doble negación, en la segunda no.

Nadie equivale a no-alguien ¿o no?

Estás diciendo que Tamara no encontró a no-alguien con quien compararte, ergo doble negación. Que es correcta, vale; que el castellano lo admite, vale; que la RAE lo admite, vale; que nos suena bien porque es costumbre y nuestro oído está acostumbrado, vale; pero lo siento mucho, para mí la doble negación está muy clara.

Eso en cuanto a lo concreto, pasemos ahora a lo general:

¿Por qué no me convence esa teoría? Yo la respeto mucho, me parece muy bien que pienses así pero... ¿Para qué necesitamos una prenegación? ¿Por qué no hay una preafirmación en las oraciones afirmativas? y puestos a ser barrocos y redundantes por qué no introducir en vez de una prenegación dos o tres...



Lurrezko said:


> Duvija habla más arriba de que en japonés existe una forma específica de responder que sí a preguntas negativas. No hace falta ir tan lejos: en islandés, en esos casos se responde _jú_, frente al _já_ habitual. En catalán, la misma partícula que usamos (negada) en formas negativas (_res_), la usamos en formas positivas: a solas, y dependiendo del contexto, tanto puede significar *nada* como *algo*. En euskera, usan la palabra _baietz_ para significar *que sí*: _baietz esan du_ (ha dicho que sí). Literalmente, sí-no: ha dicho sí-no.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que cada idioma gestiona este asunto de diferentes maneras, y en muchos casos haciendo caso omiso de la lógica formal, que ya tiene acomodo en otras disciplinas. Aprender idiomas, y de familias distintas, te serviría para librarte de estas ideas erróneas, créeme.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso no te lo niego, en ello estoy.


----------



## Jonno

Evidentemente, una lengua no es un sistema anárquico e impredecible. Pero nunca diría que es imperfecta, como tú dices, y tampoco diría que es lógica... porque no se caracteriza precisamente por serlo.

Tu ejemplo de los mamíferos no es bueno, porque o eres mamífero o no lo eres. Ni siquiera en casos de mamíferos atípicos como los marsupiales y monotremas es aplicable: no hay animales "medio mamíferos", es muy fácil clasificarlos en este grupo o fuera de él.

Pero hay cosas que si no son negras no tienen por qué ser blancas, y tú has ido de un extremo al otro al interpretarme. Por ejemplo, si digo "el País Vasco no es cálido" no quiero decir que nunca haga calor o que sea frío: aquí tenemos temperaturas por encima de 40 grados o bajo cero, pero en general es un clima templado. "Cálido" no es una característica que defina al País Vasco, por tanto no estoy diciendo ninguna barbaridad si digo que no lo es, y tampoco se interpretaría que hace un frío siberiano. Lo mismo si digo que el español, o cualquier idioma, no es un sistema lógico.

Creo que te atienes demasiado a la literalidad, y no te va a traer más que problemas al usar y aprender cómo funciona un idioma.


----------



## Umboopa

ukimix said:


> No me quedo tranquilo con tu duda, Umboopa. La dificultad que tienes, (tal vez ahora ya la ves), no tiene que ver con lo que tú crees acerca de la doble negación tal y como ocurre en nuestros lenguajes naturales (español, chino, francés), sino más bien con lo que crees acerca de la lógica formal y la matemática. Hablemos entonces un poco de lógica y no de lingüística. Concretamente crees que en matemática una doble negación equivale a una afirmación. Bien, en términos simples no existe ninguna regla, axioma o ley que sea válida en todos los sistemas formales creables. La doble negación [A≡~(~A)] no es válida, por ejemplo, en las lógicas intuicionistas; tampoco lo es el principio del tercer excluido (o p es verdadera o lo es no p). Las lógicas paraconsistentes, útiles, por ejemplo para imitar el comportamiento de la memoria humana, admiten la generación de contradicciones, por lo que no admiten el principio de no contradicción (no pueden ser verdaderas al mismo tiempo p y no p).
> 
> En lógica clásica estas leyes eran consideradas leyes del pensamiento; y esta idea era muy afín a la idea de que la mente humana funciona de acuerdo con algunas leyes _universales _que se aplican en todos los pensamientos. Pero no hay tal. Allá por el siglo XIX surgieron las geometrías no ecludianas que, en términos simples, sumieron a toda la matemática en una severa crisis de fundamentos: en ellas, es posible o trazar más de una paralela por un punto exterior a una recta (la hiperbólica) o incluso no es posible trazar ninguna (la de Rieman). Como todos creían, hasta ese momento que por una recta pasaba una y sólo una paralela, la demostración de que esas otras geometrías alternativas eran tan verdaderas como la tradicional geometría euclidiana puso a todos los matemáticos muy nerviosos. Surgieron entonces movimientos como el logicismo, el formalismo y el intuicionismo, todos, en mayor o menor medida, con la intención de explicar cómo era posible que tres afirmaciones contradictorias fueran verdaderas.
> 
> Luego llegamos a entender que toda verdad tiene un contexto de aplicación en el cual ella es válida. Así, por ejemplo, la idea de que no se puede trazar una recta por un punto exterior a ella es válida en una geometría de Riemman, pero no en la euclidiana. Pero las investigaciones sobre el lenguaje adelantadas en el siglo XX nos permitieron ir un paso más allá y comprender que no se trata sólo de las verdades que se pueden enunciar en un lenguaje, sino de algo más básico, del significado de los términos de un lenguaje. En términos simples hoy sabemos que el significado de un término se define en su uso; o en otras palabras, un término puede tener un significado en un contexto y no tener ningún sentido en absoluto fuera de ese contexto de aplicación.
> 
> Y eso vale incluso para los signos matemáticos. Así por ejemplo el significado del signo '+', en el marco de un sistema formal, viene definido por una interpretación que se hace de él cuando se crea el sistema formal que lo contiene. Es decir, no hay significados absolutos: el concepto de igualdad puede significar una cosa en artimética, otra en lógica difusa, y otra en el discurso que alguien le hace a otro pidiendo que se le resarza por algo que le hicieron. Son, si lo quieres ver así, tres lenguajes diferentes, cada uno con sus propias reglas y significados.
> 
> Ahora bien, en efecto, tampoco se puede afirmar que el lenguaje natural no sea lógico, sin más. Para entenderlo puedes emplear una figura que hoy nos es familiar: la del programa de computador. Hoy en día tenemos programas para todo: el programa que te permite seleccionar la música que quieres de los portales que quieres, el que le permite al niño dibujar con el dedo sobre la pantalla, etc. Bueno, un programa es justo eso, un sistema formal: tiene un lenguaje al que se la ha definido una semántica (significados de cada término) y una sintaxis (una reglas de combinación de signos que dicen qué es correcto decir con ese lenguaje y qué no lo es). Y el programa está diseñado para que te ofrezca el servicio que tú deseas. Así puedes ordenar que te hagan un sistema formal que haga tales y cuales operaciones, como también, por ejemplo, en las ciencias duras se adopta la geometría que más le sirve a una determinada teoría (no es cierto que el espacio exterior se curve, sino que es más fácil explicar lo que pasa con los fenómenos físicos en la teoría de la relatividad si se adopta una geometría en la que un plano se curva de cierta manera). Como quien dice: uno puede poner un negocio de lógica formal con el anuncio: "Diganos qué lógica necesita y nosotros se la creamos"; lo mismo para la geometría, y en general, es el negocio: "Díganos que programa necesita y se lo diseñaremos".
> 
> Lo que resulta posible hoy o imaginable, es crear un programa al que se le introduzcan oraciones de un lenguaje natural con dobles negaciones y distinga entre noes expletivos (decorativos o de énfasis que no se pueden interpretar como operadores lógicos) y noes no expletivos u operativos, (que sí se pueden interpretar como operadores lógicos). Ese programa contendría la lógica de la doble negación en lenguaje natural. De todos modos, incluso si no es posible crear tal programa, la mente humana puede hacer la distinción. Está entrenada para ello y cuando lo hace, la identificación no es arbitraria.
> 
> Espero te sea útil. Saludo.




Gracias. No conocía esa distinción entre el no expletivo y el operativo. Esa explicación me parece interesante, todo depende del contexto: lo que para unos idiomas es un no expletivo, para otros es funcional. Si lo consideramos de una manera o de otra es arbitrario, está claro que los idiomas tienen un parte de lógica y otra de arbitrariedad. Sin embargo (y esto es una opinión), esa arbitrariedad es en unas ocasiones más tolerable (para mí) que en otras. Hay expresiones que no tienen sentido en su forma literal, las mismas palabras en los idiomas son arbitrarias ¿Por qué en Español se dice vaca y no cow, como en inglés, o de otra manera? simplemente porque sí, no hay una razón lógica. 

Sin embargo el tema de la doble negación yo lo veo diferente porque me parece que va en contra de la lógica más elemental, es que me parece clamoroso. Tiene un pase decir que la tierra es redonda o un geoide o un ovoide, pero no me digas que es cuadrada (aunque seguro que se puede hacer un programa que entienda que cuadrada en determinados contextos significa redonda)      

Lo que me deja un poco confuso es el tema de las matemáticas, que yo sepa, aunque quizá me equivoque, las matemáticas manejan unos conceptos bastante naturales, aunque por supuesto los signos y la forma de representarlos son arbitrarios. Creo que el concepto de suma está bastante claro en matemáticas, otra cosa es que se quiera usar un signo matemático para otra cosa en un contexto diferente... Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Jonno

Umboopa said:


> Hay expresiones que no tienen sentido en su forma literal, las mismas palabras en los idiomas son arbitrarias ¿Por qué en Español se dice vaca y no cow, como en inglés, o de otra manera? simplemente porque sí, no hay una razón lógica.


Arbitrarias no, en general las cosas tienen un origen y un razón de ser aunque no se conozca. En español no decimos "no ha venido nadie" porque sí, viene del latín y en origen significaba algo así como "no ha venido persona nacida". En inglés lo mismo, tiene su origen y razón de ser, pero no tiene por qué coincidir con el español.


----------



## ukimix

Jonno said:


> Arbitrarias no, en general las cosas tienen un origen y un razón de ser aunque no se conozca. En español no decimos "no ha venido nadie" porque sí, viene del latín y en origen significaba algo así como "no ha venido persona nacida". En inglés lo mismo, tiene su origen y razón de ser, pero no tiene por qué coincidir con el español.


Sí son arbitrarias. (Puedes leer sobre la arbitrariedad del signo lingüístico, que era algo que Saussure ya discutía a comienzos del siglo XX). Todos los signos de todos los lenguajes son arbitrarios, en el sentido de que tienen un significado convencional. Puede haber explicaciones etimológicas o históricas sus significados; de todos modos las explicaciones llegan en algún punto a su fin, y cuando preguntamos: ¿y por qué en esa lengua muerta 'persona nacida' significa eso?, al final la respuesta siempre es: "simplemente así actuaban las personas de aquella época".
No hay razón lógica por la que a una vaca la llamamos 'vaca', más allá del hecho de que, en nuestras formas de vida, situadas histórica y culturalmente, concordamos todos en llamar a ese animal así.


----------



## Jonno

Ya, pero me refiero que no son cosas que surjan de la nada y a lo loco. Sí hay razones para que digamos 'vaca' y no 'cow'.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Ya, pero me refiero que no son cosas que surjan de la nada y a lo loco. Sí hay razones para que digamos 'vaca' y no 'cow'.


Eso es porque los cavernícolas de Islas Británicas hablaban en inglés, y “vaca” ya sabemos que proviene del protoindoeuropeo tardío.
Nada es al azar, no se sentó un tipo a pensar en cómo llamar las cosas, en muchos casos el origen es onomatopéyico, en otros la simple imitación.  Los idiomas evolucionan y cada uno tiene sus reglas; si algún genio quiere aplicar la lógica del inglés al español, quisiera verlo tratando de aplicar la lógica del chino mandarín o del árabe.
Este hilo ya raya en lo absurdo, pero debo reconocer que ciertas elucubraciones me divierten mucho.
_


----------



## ukimix

Todo nuestro comportamiento racional se basa en convenciones no racionales: si pides razones o explicaciones de un comportamiento racional (llamar 'vaca' a la vaca) y armas una cadena de razones (X porque y porque z porque ....) para explicar ese comportamiento, al final las razones se agotan, y sólo nos queda decir: "simplemente actuamos así".

Umboopa ha llegado a una idea importante: los lingüistas (me corregirán) la discuten como la arbitrariedad del signo lingüístico; y en filosofía se la ha discutido como la arbitrariedad del comportamiento racional. (A los interesados les recomiendo dos lecturas: _Sobre la certeza _de Ludwig Wittgenstein, y _La red de la creencia (The web of believe)_ de Ullian y Quine.)


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vampiro said:


> Los idiomas evolucionan y cada uno tiene sus reglas; si algún genio quiere aplicar la lógica del inglés al español, quisiera verlo tratando de aplicar la lógica del chino mandarín o del árabe.
> Este hilo ya raya en lo absurdo, pero *debo reconocer que ciertas elucubraciones me divierten mucho*.
> _



Afortunado tú, que al menos encuentras diversión. Yo creo que voy a dejar de entrar a este hilo... 
Un saludo


----------



## Umboopa

Jonno said:


> Evidentemente, una lengua no es un sistema anárquico e impredecible. Pero nunca diría que es imperfecta, como tú dices, y tampoco diría que es lógica... porque no se caracteriza precisamente por serlo.
> 
> Tu ejemplo de los mamíferos no es bueno, porque o eres mamífero o no lo eres. Ni siquiera en casos de mamíferos atípicos como los marsupiales y monotremas es aplicable: no hay animales "medio mamíferos", es muy fácil clasificarlos en este grupo o fuera de él.
> 
> Pero hay cosas que si no son negras no tienen por qué ser blancas, y tú has ido de un extremo al otro al interpretarme. Por ejemplo, si digo "el País Vasco no es cálido" no quiero decir que nunca haga calor o que sea frío: aquí tenemos temperaturas por encima de 40 grados o bajo cero, pero en general es un clima templado. "Cálido" no es una característica que defina al País Vasco, por tanto no estoy diciendo ninguna barbaridad si digo que no lo es, y tampoco se interpretaría que hace un frío siberiano. Lo mismo si digo que el español, o cualquier idioma, no es un sistema lógico.
> 
> Creo que te atienes demasiado a la literalidad, y no te va a traer más que problemas al usar y aprender cómo funciona un idioma.




Al tratar de aprender un idioma ya procuraré yo adaptarme a sus reglas me gusten o no, pero eso no impide que pueda tener una opinión.


----------



## Jonno

Claro, opinión tenemos todos. Pero yo puedo opinar que en inglés deberían usar signos de apertura de interrogación y exclamación, por ejemplo, y sería una opinión sin mucho futuro práctico.


----------



## Umboopa

Jonno said:


> Claro, opinión tenemos todos. Pero yo puedo opinar que en inglés deberían usar signos de apertura de interrogación y exclamación, por ejemplo, y sería una opinión sin mucho futuro práctico.


 
¿Quien ha dicho que este tema tuviera algún futuro práctico? La cuestión es meramente teórica, no soy tan ingenuo como para pensar que mis opiniones puedan influir para cambiar las normas de un idioma o la manera en que la gente lo habla, solo expreso mi punto de vista.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estimados compañeros:

Dado que esta discusión ha llegado a un callejón sin salida, los moderadores de Sólo Español hemos optado por cerrar este hilo.

Gracias a todos por su participación y por su comprensión.

*Hilo cerrado*.


----------

